# Fellowship of the Witching Hour - Part I



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

Remember remember the first of November.

A cold fog slithers across the Miskatonic river, tumbling over the broadwalk and rolling slowly into town, covering everything it touches with an icy glitter of damp, veiling mist, cloaking late night walkers and roving motorcars in a grey twilight shroud. The date is November 1st 1941, the location is Arkham, a small town north of Kingsport and south of Innsmouth in the New England province of Massachusetts. 

Here on the corner of Garrison and Main, looming out of the night, stands an imposing monolith; a keystone to both roads, though its official address is number one, Garrison Street. Rendered in spectral cream and standing three storeys high, the structure is of typical New England design, possessing three angular faces framed with a cornice of vivid yellow, one gazing onto Main Street, one onto Garrison and the last, gently curved and topped with a turret of miniature crenulations, facing the crossroads itself. 

The flat roof of the building is crowned with a motley crew of face-ache gargoyles, crouching and gurning in a variety of gruesome poses, sneering down on the roads below and clutching at the brickwork with hooked claws. Telegraph cables splay from each corner of the roof, reaching across the junction to poles and other buildings. The whole is explicated from the dark shadow and fog by harsh flourescent light cast by two flickering street lamps on either side of the crossroad's southwest corner.

A main entrance stands in the narrow corner of the building and, above this, two bay windows framed by a baroque stonework painted yellow again and chiselled to resemble nests of entwined serpents. Above the door hangs a painted inn-sign. The design, a silhouette fixed against a blazing red background which could infer a sunset or the roaring flames of a fire, shows three witches dressed in robes and crooked hats, each dangling by their necks from the gnarled branch of an old tree. Above this macabre portrayal, scribed in a ghoulish font, are the words 

WITCHING HOUR

This is the Witching Hour, once a museum of strange antiquities, and before that an infirmary for the clinically insane, it is now a late night haunt for barflies seeking solace from the chill November fog and the bustle of central Arkham.

Just two blocks away, rising out of the mist like the cyclopean eyed mast of some alien vessel, is the tower of Miskatonic University, its four clock faces shining a pale ochre, describing the passage of time to all four districts of the town. And opposite this, aligned along the wide passage of Church street and overlooking the various annexes and halls of the faculty, are Arkham's more prestigious town houses and department stores. The road is a sea of streaming headlights, the sidewalk awash with a fashionable mix of sophisticants and students enjoying late night revelry. 

North of the bar runs the winding course of the Miskatonic river, an artery of muddy green ranging from west to east and passing beneath three bridges connecting north Arkham to the south bay area. The warehouses, dockside bars and jetis stand enshrouded in fog and this night an eery silence prevails. The only sounds to be heard are the gentle lapping of the river against the stone bank and the mournful creak and groan of wooden boats at rest on the undulating water.

Inside the Witching Hour and the frigid clutch of the November mists are banished. The air is thick with cigarette smoke which curls around the dark panelled wood, rich laquered tables and polished chairs populating the bar. Thick pillars support a low slung ceiling which droops in the middle, evidence of failing rafters. The whitewash is flaking and long cracks run from wall to wall. 

Upon the walls are many paintings in gilt edged frames. They depict all manner of morbidity and are placed with inexpert care, either in order to cover some liverish stain or one of the larger cracks. Here the cadaverous face of some ancient Arkham founder, dressed in severe black and wearing a stove pipe hat glowers out at couples drinking quietly in one of the darker corners. There a large black and white photograph of an ancient mill, all crumbling stone and creeping lichen, decorates the bare brick wall behind two soldiers sharing a pack of Lucky Charms. Other pictures there are, both wierd and perplexing. An oil depiction of a disembodied head, flesh black as midnight, eyes red like two burning coals. A raven perched upon an upturned foot. An inverted cross dripping blood onto a squirming nest of festering maggots. A black and white sketch of a thousand limbs intertwined and locked together, the head of a bloated octopus emerging from the heart of the image. A scarecrow face in watercolour, head covered in a white sheet with two black holes cut for the eyes and a crooked straw hat to finish. Wherever the eye roves a new oddity appears.

There are ornaments too, both stranger than fiction and unexpected to the eye. Standing by a pillar is a bronze Indian with six arms, each clutching a shrunken head. A pair of students on a break from the dorms and high with the heady atmosphere of liquor and smokes have pushed a cigarette stub between the lips of one head and are contemplating additional jokes to play on the other five. 

A stuffed crow stands as the centrepiece on a hat stand laden with coats, hats and canes. On one wall hangs an ancient shield onto which is painted a single eye surrounded by fire. And a few feet to the left a medical skeleton on a stand, dressed in a tie and tuxedo, leaning on a wooden banister in a casual fashion. Elsewhere a deck of Tarot cards have been arranged on the wall. And upon the bar, where bowls of complimentary nuts would usually be found, are metal dishes containing wax drooling candles.

The bar itself is a grand, gothic affair, positioned dead centre like a black island rising from the sea of drinkers and shadow. Made entirely of ebony, the sides have been carved with an eye-twisting design so intricate and complex that to study it completely would require a good day at least. For the most part the light is too dim and the patrons too interested in their drinks and conversation to pay the designs much heed. If they did look in any great detail they would see, amid the tangled lines and curlicules, a devilish host presiding over a screaming multitude burning in fire so exquisitely chiselled the bodies are barely discernible from the flames. As it is, the carved flames act as good foot rests, while the etched sections closer to the bar are good for the fidgety fingers and idle inspection of lone drinkers.

Above the bar is a wooden canopy glittering with an array of tumblers, shot glasses and goblets. Lights set into the canopy cast an atmospheric radiance onto the bar staff as they chat casually with barflies, clean glasses and prepare orders.

Alone in the far corner of the room, shining like a small beacon of garish modernity in the midst of all this gothic grotesque, stands a juke box out of which drifts the crooning voice of Glen Miller singing Chatanooga Choo Choo.

--

Seated on one side of the bar, in their usual places, on their favourite stools, are four friends. Three men and one woman, all talking animatedly with the female owner of this impressive establishment who herself seems so intent on the subject matter being discussed that the rest of the bar might not exist at all. Indeed the lion's share of the work tonight falls to the other bar maid, a gum chewing dame in high heels and short skirt, and an older woman dressed in the style of a Spanish grandmother, her grey eyes piercing the gloom of the bar like twin spotlights.

--


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

OOC
Let the game commence 
Rather than rely on plot hooks or devices of that sort, I've prepared a bunch of 'rumours' which we can assume the group have overheard in the bar, discovered during the course of their various jobs, heard on the radio, on the tram, or wherever really. It doesn't matter so much as their interpretation of the rumours and what they intend to do with them. The group have discovered a nifty way to discern false rumours from true and have managed to tune a radio set in to the local police band (thanks to Sam's expertise). By comparing police reports and on-air chit chat with rumours, they can determine what's likely to be a real event and what is probably urban legend. They've saved themselves a lot of legwork this way.

Each rumour is set in some part of Arkham, and will provide the group with one of the outings they currently enjoy undertaking. 

I would suggest players introduce their characters at this point, with a description of the way characters appear and joining in any discussion. As Sam is presiding and this is her pad, I would also suggest Kook kicks off the game and takes first dibs on the order of play. If you don't know what I'm talking about, read the Fellowship of the Witching Hour Guidelines text attached to the OOC thread (I sent it to everyone by email also, so you should have it available). I've used SBLOCKs for the rumours in order to keep this first part of the thread at a manageable length.

[SBLOCK=Rumour 1]Travellers on Blasted Heath moorland west of Arkham have reported phantom automobiles rising from the bogs. Most witnesses of the sightings claim to have seen other cars at the same time, appearing out of the darkness all around them, gunning their engines, headlamps blazing. Some witnesses also report seeing shambling figures in the dark, or grey silhouettes on the horizon during the day. 

Possible police band confirmation: A recent spate of missing persons reported in Dunwich and Arkham seem linked to this rumour. Consistently, the vanishings have been pinpointed on the road between the two towns just west of Arkham. Despite scouring the area around this road the police have found no clues and refuse to take reports of strange creatures or phantom cars seriously.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Rumour 2]A strange wraith-like apparition has been witnessed at River Street, a few blocks from the University. The ghostly figure was purportedly seen by late night warehouse packers taking a drink in the River Mill bar and many of them were shaken enough by their experience to call the police. 

Possible police band confirmation: Suffice to say police were unimpressed and blamed the sighting on the intake of alcohol and suggested the witnesses had merely seen 'fog'.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Rumour 3]A student death has caused ripples of unease at Miskatonic University. The student, who died of unknown causes, was found to be horribly scarred and unrecognisable, his flesh both burned and putrified. There was only one witness to the death, which police are treating as suspicious. This witness, however, is in no fit state to testify or defend himself as he seems to have lost his mind and is currently being held in Arkham Asylum pending a decision by the Arkham Authorities on what to do next. The body, in the meantime, has been interred at Arkham morgue.

Possible police band confirmation: A death at Miskatonic University is not being talked about much on police band. The only living witness to the death is in a catatonic state and unable to offer police any leads. He's been incarcerated temporarily at Arkam Asylum, believed to be the most likely suspect for what police believe is a murder. The matter has been handed to local authorities until a decision can be made as to how best to proceed, though most police are of the opinion that the witness isn't responsible and has been falsely imprisoned by a detective known only as Daggart. The deceased is being contained at Arkham morgue, awaiting an autopsy.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Rumour 4]This rumour is the most commonly talked about in Arkham at the moment. Two young brothers have been kidnapped from the home of a wealthy international diplomat. A large and bizarre symbol was supposedly daubed in red paint on the wall of the room where the boys were taken along with the words 'Get rid of the demon box and we will return!'. 

Possible police band confirmation: Chatter about this case fills the police band. They have traced the crime to a pair of deranged old men (thought by locals to be mad but harmless) who live in the Powder Mill area of town, but the men are missing and police fear the worst. Evidence was found of both men in the diplomat's house, and there were signs of a struggle.
The deserted house where the men previously lived has been searched by police, but no further leads have been forthcoming. No ransom has been demanded and leads have dried up. A big reward is being offered for information and an even bigger one for the return of the brothers.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Rumour 5]A gypsy carnival, situated a few miles north of Arkham, is purported to be cursed. There have been two deaths on two seperate attractions, both in mysterious circumstances. Police have closed down the carnival while they ascertain the cause of death. In the meantime, locals insist the carnival is supernatural and its arrival on the outskirts of the town has heralded a number of strange deaths among cattle and livestock. Several visitors to the Witching Hour have been overheard discussing the cursed carnival and the fearsome 'Wall of Death', whatever that may be.

Possible police band confirmation: There have been two mysterious deaths at a local gypsy carnival. Police are treating neither as suspicious, though they are reported as 'mystifying'. The carnival has been temporarily closed while police ascertain a possible cause and investigate the carnival for probable 'inadequate safety'.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (May 29, 2008)

*This is your pilot speaking...*

(OOC: Notes to follow...)

"And every man knew, as the Captain did, too,
T'was the witch of November come stealing."
Gordon Lightfoot -- The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald

The young couple looked at the bar and the _bar_ looked back at them.  Not just the curious staff and regulars but the stone, glass and painted eyes of the various morbid decorations, unblinking and cyclopean.  Constant whispering and chitterring, the sound of an unseen radio distorted by reception and the echo of the odd architecture, seemed to mock the pair.  The two had subconsciously arrayed their possessions on the empty bar almost as defensive bulwarks against the sheer _eerieness_ of the surroundings.  The titles of the books and brochures stood out in blythe optimism to the gothic surroundings; _"Fordor's Massachusetts 1941," "Old New England for Young Lovers." and "Hyannis Port Honeymoons."_.  The silver wings pinned above his heart glittered wanly in the flickering firelight, as did her new ring.

Keeping her eyes on all of the others, she learned near the man's ear and whispered "Why did we come here?"
He smiled at her selective memory.  
"You wanted to see mysterious old Arkham."
"I didn't think it would be this old or _this_ mysterious."
"Fine.  We'll go after the drink."
The groom eyes suddenly snapped in rapt attention, his eyes darting from place to distant place after the bar.  Amongst the alien and strange decorations were some artifacts he recognized.  A well-marked map, aerial photographs of places the world knew, a sextant here, a suitcase with a world's worth of baggage stickers.  The physical spoor of a pilot who had merrily skipped across the world, the known and the unexplored.  There were no pictures of a pilot or flight crew yet the decor had been chosen with a pilot's care.

"Refills?  More food?  The local fish stew is quite popular.  And we can certainly extend discounts to honeymooners, even on our historical suites."  The words were slightly too quick, the grim earnestness of a struggling establishment.

The young marrieds both looked sharply at their hostess.  "Sorry, business has been a little slow."

The bride stared at the other end of the bar where a group of Negroes were drinking openly with regular people.  "I guess you have to allow everyone in."
The hostess reacted through suddenly but gently gritted teeth, "All are welcome here."  "But," she said, looking the girl straight in the eyes, "you would be surprised at the ignorance we have to tolerate sometimes."  The bride, thinking her pity appreciated, accepted the insult with a princesses' grace.

The groom, choked slightly on his drink but said nothing.  Instead, he studied the barkeep.  She had been beautiful once, still pretty despite the scars of some past accident.  He had seen a few similar scars and burns on others in the USAAF, so the faded burns were merely recognizable to him, although they seemed in some strange way almost _patterned_.

By this time, the pale woman had refilled the couple's drinks _gratis_ and her hands became visible.  He noticed the woman's watch, the Longines aviator by Lindbergh.  She noticed the gap in the scarring where a ring might have been.  Rumors and tales suddenly coalesced in the man's mind.

"You wouldn't happen to know of a Captain Ripley, would you?  A pilot hereabouts."  He asked.

The hostess almost dropped a glass, her hands showing agitation her face deliberately wouldn't.

"Who?" she said, with a practiced calm.

"She used to be a celebrity pilot."

"Yep.  Famous for crashing.  Stewardesses don't belong in the front of the plane."  The girl's drinks had oiled her tongue and stilled her brain.

It was a moment before the bar's owner spoke with a distance.  "Oh, yes.  Now I remember.  She used to visit the bar but she hasn't been here for awhile."  She met the man's sympathetic eyes with a determined stare, "And I don't think she'll be back."  She held the man's gaze until he relented with a nodded understanding.

The two paid for their drinks and left, the man carrying the slumped, still-muttering woman.

Sam looked at the bar, a generous tip was left under the man's glass.  She smiled, every little bit counted.

Somewhere, an ancient clock mournefully doled out the hour.  It was time.  Sam waved to her two staff, she would be taking her break now.  It was unlikely that there would be a rush.  The honeymooners had most likely been it at this late hour.

Sam spent a few moments adjusting her glasses and making a show of finding her cane.  Such a display would make it then less likely for friends to notice just how much 'Irish' Sam snuck into her coffee's Dewar flask.

With that, Samantha Ripley crossed her bar, passing by the ancient coffin-sized radio.  One of several devices she and _he_ had put together in happier times.  Her fingers skipped fondly over the eldritch deco styling.  In return the radio broadcast the news of the great war across the sea.

But by then, Sam had moved to the table where her friends were.  Maybe this time she could even meet his gaze.  Believing in the supernatural, the Witching Hour 'coven' had not immediately assumed Samantha was necessarily delusional.  For that, wrong as they were, Samantha treasured every moment of their companionship, every odd esoteric tangent.

She sat in her favorite chair and smiled back at the smiling faces.  From a nearby table, she picked up a steno book with her handwritten shorthand.  "You wouldn't believe what's been on the copper's squawk box since last time."

"First off,  there have been some reports on 'ghost cars' near where the police have been investigating reports of missing persons..."


Gerry

(OOC:

First, David, let me congratulate you on your magnificent prose.  Very descriptive, very moody.  I just wish I had the time tonight to give you a post worthy of such an opening.

Second, I am taking the first post easy and focusing on just a illustrative intro to Sam.  I don't want to commit the game group to actions before you have even had a chance to react.  Also, I will build off of your posts, refining my character as I understand yours.

Notes on the post:

I assume Sam will not discriminate at her bar, given her unsuspected 'mixed' origins, she will be tolerant to the point of bankruptcy and beyond.

I had an idea that the big radio has some airplane batteries within and would continue to work even through Arkham's common power outages.  This could be a plot device in that folks who wouldn't normally enter the Witching Hour might if the bar had the only working radio nearby.   Also, this could give the radio the nickname "The Whisperer in Darkness."    Again, it's up to David and the group.

What station do you think the radio plays.  My guess:  "This is radio KULT, out of Arkham.  All chanting, All the time."

David, would it be possible for Sam to have a dictaphone or similar piece of equipment, even if it was one of Adam's inventions.  The reason I am asking is that if the police scanner is a way for the Scoobies to get clues and plot hooks, Sam is likely to be the only person to hear it as she is more often at the bar.  As the information is unlikely to be repeated, Sam would have to record it first.  Currently I am assuming a fast, barely legible shorthand.

Let me know what y'all think..

Gerry


----------



## greenstar (May 29, 2008)

Arabella sips a glass of wine. The rest of the group has probably noticed her being quieter than usual tonight. The news of the dead student and insane witness had spread through the university like wildfire and it was all anyone there could talk about. "I haven't heard about the ghost cars. But I have heard about the dead student. The police called it a suspicious death." Suddenly the spark comes back in her eyes. "Outside of the university I've heard about the kidnapped boys. And the ghost cars sound very interesting."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]There's absolutely no way I'll match either of those posts.  I certainly have no qualms about the radio or the Dictaphone though.

I hope it's not a problem that I took the liberty of naming the waitress and giving her a personality.  She seemed like she seemed like an extra so I thought I should give her some character.  That, and my post would have been a bit less interesting without it.  Especially with the limits imposed on posting.  Of course if it is a problem I don't have a problem with changing it.[/sblock]

Adam West turned the key in the ignition of his 38 Cadillac, and pulled it out, the engine murmuring to a stop as he got out and made sure he had everything he'd be wanting tonight.  At least everything he'd expect to.  He glanced over at the bar as he made sure the doors to his car were secure and spotted a young couple walking down the street, coming up behind them just as they reached the entrance, he waited as the man made a show of holding the door open for the woman in the narrow space.  He smiled good naturedly as the man met his eyes.

Once inside he spotted Samantha immediately, hard at work as usual.  The young couple settled at the bar and he moved to his usual seat, waiting only a short while for the young bar maid to come over and take his order with a little bit too much enthusiasm. He glanced down at her short skirt for a second as she approached him, before turning his eyes to her face as he replied with a smile. "Oh, good evening Cyndy.  How was business today?"

The pretty young woman in a short skirt and high heels smiled at the generous tipper as she made idle chit chat for a few moments.  "Oh, so so, the usual.  How was your day Mister West?"

"Singularly unremarkable.  You aren't giving Sam any trouble are you?"  He said, still smiling good naturedly.

"Oh no Mister West.  I've been a very good girl." She winked at him, but the insinuation seemed to have been missed.  Her shoulders sank a little as he shrugged.

"Well, that's good, keep up the hard work.  Sam needs good people working for her.  Can I get my usual?"

"Sure thing, right away Mister West.  Straight Bourbon." Cyndy turned slowly and walked away at a deliberate pace, giving the rich inventor a good view of her back.

Adam leaned back in his chair and waited for the others.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Adam watches Sam approach, smiling widely at her as she takes her seat.

He listens to her quietly until she finishes.

"'Ghost'...'Cars?' Hm... Well that is a strange one.  Still it's just strange enough that there might be something to it.  It might be connected to the disappearances, and if we could find something that helps stop those well, that'd be great."

The waitress returns with Adam's drink and considering that her boss is sitting right next to him, decides against anymore unprofessional behavior.  "Thank you, Cindy." He takes a sip and sets it down on the table before him next to a pair of small thin cardboard boxes.

He looks with concern at Arabella at the mention of a student death.  "What was suspicious about it?  You didn't know him did you? ... It might be a best to let the police handle that until it's more clear that there's something supernatural about it.  The last thing we want to do is involve ourselves in a murder case."


----------



## Lucean (May 29, 2008)

The walk to the bar had been slow, although this time Phillip's leg was not to be blamed of it. The two of them had simply fallen to the rhythym, enjoying their walk with Elsa's hands wrapped around his left arm, her body pressing against his as they continued on, a gentle smile on both of their faces. The scene was far from idyllic or romantic, but neither of them truly cared of that. Besides the architechture around here was far from ugly, although they were a far cry from the gothic structeres in Europe. What of them remained standing still.

"We're here." Phillip's head turned from the sky towards Elsa, his mind puzzled for a moment until he noticed the entrance to the bar. His thought had been too occupied with those memories and with Elsa's presence to even notice it. Laughing gently Phillip stopped with Elsa.

"I can skip it." His tone was soft as he stared at the entrance. "If you wish to continue walking." Elsa shooked her head slightly, still smiling, as she untangled her arms from Phillip's and begun to adjust his shirt and coat to the better.

"This is important to you." Her tone was warm as she straightened the shoulders of the coat. "Besides I told Mary we wouldn't be gone for that long." They stood there for a moment, staring at each other, until Elsa leaned forward slightly to plant a kiss on Phillip's lips.

"There will be other nights." Phillip sounded almost regretful.

"And days too." Stepping back, Elsa inspected Phillip one last time, then shoved her hands to the pockets of her coat. "Go and enjoy yourself. I'll see you home." Phillip sighed to Elsa's amusement, then watched her walk away, waving her arm at him a few steps away. Finally he turned around and made his way in to the bar, leaning on his ebony cane at each step.

-----------------------------------

"I heard of the student as well." Phillip took another drink from his glass of water. "Dennis joked that his assistant had to a lot of bathroom breaks when they were inspecting the body. Still rather new to the job, it would seem." He shook his head almost disapprovingly as he set the glass back to the table. "They're figuring it was a bomb of some sorts, who knows what they're experimenting with at that university of theirs. Dennis tried to get me to have a look at it, to help try to figure out what happened to it. Thought I might have seen something similar before." The cane was on his lap as he once again adjusted his right leg to better suit sitting.

"I suspect there's very little arcane with the student's death, a simple case of curiosity once again running ahead of caution. Of the cars, I had not heard of either. Did not know something without spirit could actually haunt." His tone was slightly amused during the last sentence.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Thanks for the great intros everyone. I've not heard back from Majic since his post yesterday, so to keep the game flowing we'll assume his character hasn't yet arrived. Majic- when you want to insert your character into the game, please do so. If you haven't shown up by the time the group have moved on from the bar setting we'll have to think of a different way to introduce Patty. The two day posting rule applies however (see the Witching Hour Guidelines text posted in the recruitment thread), and if you can't make that please let me know.

A word on 'finagling' 
I'm more than happy for players to finagle a little in these opening scenes. The mutual storytelling style is new to me, I admit, but I like it and it keeps things rolling along at a brisk pace while keeping things interesting. It also shows off the rich array of writing skills we have gathered here. I take my hat off and doff it accordingly (I'm not wearing one, you'll have to use your imaginations!).

A few caveats. Where there's a mentioned character in any given scene established by the Keeper, assume it's an NPC and in my domain as much as your PC is in yours. The barmaid is a good example. I'll pick up from your lead, Dire Lemming, but just for future reference, noted NPCs (those introduced when I set the scene) are mine to roleplay. They shouldn't be moved around, nor should players put words into their mouths (no matter how trivial). I can understand why you thought she was fair game though. She does have the feel of an 'extra'. In fact she's one of my established NPCs from a past game and may or may not play a role at some future point. 

Adding incidental characters to aid your own post, such as the couple in Kook's opening scene, are ok so long as this only happens in 'trivial' moments and ideally I'd prefer it only happens in the Witching Hour or in places where there are large, ambiguous crowds and therefore plenty of scope for random strangers to be inserted into play. Their insertion should have a neutral purpose and make logical sense. Players shouldn't try to introduce actual NPCs, only incidental 'passers-by'. Strangers suddenly appearing as deux ex machina to help PCs out of a sticky spot, or as plot hooks for setting up a player established scenario will likely be edited out, which is always slightly insulting to the player and I don't like to do it. Common sense should apply, is really what I'm trying to say 

(btw: The main reason I'm protective of my NPCs is that most of them are repeat performers and have established characters worked on in previous games. Some may even be characters I've played in tabletop games and such.)

Where players would like to control more than one PC (as in the case of Doctor LeGraid's wife, or maybe Adam would like to have a side-bar in that lady of the night he often contacts) I'd quite like to set up an extra character sheet so they have stats on tap should stats be needed. I'm happy for players to control more than one PC (up to three or four is fine) but the majority should be incidental, only popping into the game from time to time, or where the adventure dictates, while the prominent PC should be the main character you started out with in the recruitment thread. This will allow players to bring added elements to conversations etc. if they like. Sam's aunt would be fair game for this treatment.

I'd say that if you're uncomfortable roleplaying more than one character at a time, however, that you stick with one for now and if you like add another later. In the past I've moderated games where players switched from one protagonist to another, playing a different character for different adventures but in the same campaign setting. This is also doable, should you feel you'd like a change from the character you started out with. Again, stay with your comfort zone or experiment, so long as it doesn't spoil your enjoyment of the game.

Kook (and all players) - feel free to make the Witching Hour bar your own. Outside the Witching Hour, 'assume nothing' should be the rule of play. My descriptives in CoC are always very detailed, and the juice is in the detail. Then again, the detail may just be detail. Either way, players should remain explorers within the setting as established and described by the Keeper rather than inventors of their own surroundings. 

The same thing applies to events. If players would like to embellish rumours with some rumour mongering of their own that's ok (kinda deviant, but ok ). Boldly spoken facts, on the other hand, should be backed up with knowledge gleaned from investigation or OOC consultation with the Keeper. As an example, Dr LeGraid's announcement that the autopsy has revealed the body may be the result of an explosion is inaccurate and should really be forgotten as an in-character comment, unless Lucean intended it as rumour-mongering. At this point the body hasn't been given a proper autopsy and the cause of death is unknown. There have been no speculations,  and no mention of explosions have been made. But if the Doctor wishes to inspect the body and make surmations based on (possibly) rolls or roleplay, that's ok (an Idea roll, for example, to see if he can make an informed guess about the supposed putrefied and burned flesh). His jurisdiction doesn't extend to Arkham morgue (marked on the map, which I've posted below), but his credentials and some bargaining (Bargain skill/Fast Talk) with the person in charge there might get him access to perform a surreptitious autopsy of his own  If you're unsure how to go about doing things like that, feel free to ask.

I hope that all makes sense and doesn't impose restrictions players haven't been used to in the past. IMO, it's better to establish this kind of thing from the outset so we're all playing from the same page from post 1. 

If you have questions about how to go about doing something, or any queries about game dynamics and so on feel free to stick it in an OOC SBLOCK here (instructions how to do so in the recruitment/OOC thread) and I'll help you out. If you're feeling brave and want to try out some of the game mechanic elements explained in the CoC in a Nutshell text, even better. 

So as a rule of thumb: if you want to do something and don't know how to do it or how to go about setting it up in-character, just ask me. One of my roles as Keeper in this game is to help everyone get along with the rules of play and I'm more than happy to do so 

Also to note, the established play order is as follows (with Majic to be inserted at some point in the near future hopefully):

Kookalouris - Sam
Greenstar - Arabella
Dire Lemming - Adam
Lucean - Philip
Dlsharrock - Keeper



			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> I had an idea that the big radio has some airplane batteries within and would continue to work even through Arkham's common power outages. This could be a plot device in that folks who wouldn't normally enter the Witching Hour might if the bar had the only working radio nearby. Also, this could give the radio the nickname "The Whisperer in Darkness."  Again, it's up to David and the group.



This sounds great to me. I wasn't entirely sure on the details of the wireless set up and fully expected you to embellish. The nickname's great 



			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> What station do you think the radio plays. My guess: "This is radio KULT, out of Arkham. All chanting, All the time."



It's a nice play on words, but the main frequency picks up plain old Radio Arkham, also the BBC World Service, Boston Bruins Radio Network (BBRN), Chicopee Christian Radio, MUAM Sports (the University station) and stations operating out of Innsmouth, Kingsport and Dunwich (all of which are abbreviated to their respective call signs).



			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> David, would it be possible for Sam to have a dictaphone or similar piece of equipment, even if it was one of Adam's inventions. The reason I am asking is that if the police scanner is a way for the Scoobies to get clues and plot hooks, Sam is likely to be the only person to hear it as she is more often at the bar. As the information is unlikely to be repeated, Sam would have to record it first. Currently I am assuming a fast, barely legible shorthand.



Department stores are within walking distance, so feel free to arrange for her to head out and pick one up at some point  I expect she does jot things down at present, keeping a notepad of scrawl which makes sense only to her, and probably doesn't make sense when she reads it back. Acquiring a dictaphone would be useful, then.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Arkham Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lucean (May 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC] Apparantely my intent came off a bit wrong in my post. I tried to imply that the guy doing the autopsy spoke about it to Phillip in the sense that he might want to take a look if he saw anything like it in the war. The word bomb was used somewhere and Phillip kind of assumed it was something like that that happened, it wouldn't be the first time university had an accident with students meddling with something they shouldn't be doing. I would under no circumstances make assumptions about the plot and am sorry that it came that way.

Also, referring to Elsa, I'm sorry if it was against the rules. I do not intend to playing several characters, I just thought it was a nice way to introduce Phillip. Again, I'm sorry about the misunderstanding on my part.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]No, no, you've misread me entirely. There was nothing wrong in anything you wrote. As you've now outlined, it seems he was merely adding to the rumour and that's ok. And you're more than welcome to introduce NPCs of your own design if they fit as part of your character's family or friends. As I said, if you want to do this we'll roll stats for them so we know what's what if they fall into the meat of play at some point in the future. I'll send you something for Elsa by email shortly. The bomb comment can remain then.

To all players: please don't feel I'm berating anyone or being a wise-ass. This is merely how I intend to run the game and my previous OOC, while a bit rambling, was only intended as a friendly guide, I'm really not having a go at anyone and everything so far written is fine and dandy  

btw, also: feel free to jump turn order, as Lucean did, if you have an OOC request or comment. You might want to preplan, or have something you'd like to do or try when your turn comes and would like me to clarify how you do it before the event. Don't forget to stick it in an SBLOCK so it doesn't confuse the in-character posts though. If the OOC is for another player, put their name in the SBLOCK header along with 'OOC'.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Did Arabella know the student?[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Greenstar (spoiler for everyone else)]This is what Arabella knows (if you're not greenstar, please stop reading if you don't want a spoiler  If you are greenstar, feel free to use this information as you see fit).

The death is the talk of the faculty, but it's no secret that students and professors alike are creeped out by the whole thing. Nobody knows who the dead student is, or whether they're a student at all. They were dressed in the typical garb of a youngster, but apparently the face was so disfigured identification was impossible. 

Everybody at MUAM knows the 'witness' was a young man named Seth Willingate, a quiet lad and, like Arabella herself, something of a fringe character, favouring unorthodox company and known to like 'negro jazz', a music often referred to as rythm and blues, as well as being an active participant in the university's pro-active anti-war movement SAW (Students Against the War). The fashion at MUAM right now is for big band, swing and crooning, a white American translation of the much more subtle African American style. As a result, jazz is considered to be pretty 'out there' and black jazz is frowned upon by most of the trendier fraternities. Anti-war movements are equally unpopular given the current levels of common denominator patriotism. Many of the more gung ho students, especially the football and  baseball jocks, can't wait to 'join up' and 'kick Hitler's ass'. Seth Willingate was accordingly given a wide berth by the popular crowd and seemed to Arabella to spend most of his time alone. 

Whatever Seth saw in the toilet block of the science annex, it evidently terrified the life out of him. By all accounts 'wierd Seth' has lost his marbles and found a new home in the mysterious confines of Arkham Asylum, a place surrounded in more myth and rumour than the university itself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the waitress, I'll keep that things about NPCs in mind from now on.  I'm not used to this type of posting style, I usually use a much more 'So and So does this, "Hey, look at that." He walks over and looks at the thingie.' style, but since that doesn't really work unless you can post reactions on the fly I decided to do it that way.

I'm not sure why or how I'd use the courtesan as a Player Character, though it would be rather interesting.  I just added her as an NPC that might Adam knows and might interact with at some point.  How exactly would she work as a PC?[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Dire Lemming, and anyone confused about extra characters]In my tabletop group we used to call these player NPCs (non-prominent-characters). Basically, it's an incidental character you can bring into a situation much as the DM brings in an NPC at opportune moments. Doctor LeGraid's wife would be a perfect example. If the group ever head over to the Doc's house, his wife will be a character he can roleplay at the same time as the Doctor and it isn't down to the Keeper to determine her actions or responses. It places a part of the player's background or immediate circle of friends and family firmly in the hands of the player. The Keeper can't arbitrarily kill the character, or have them do things the player might not like, because essentially, the character belongs to the player. 

Quite how the courtesan might be introduced into play would really depend on the situation or the adventure. You might decide Adam bumps into her in the bar, or she might be travelling on the same tram, that kind of thing. He might even have her over when the group unexpectedly call round his place  The nitty gritty of when and how remains to be seen. Player NPCs are incidental characters, for embellishing a scene or helping carry across some facet of the main PC's background which you'd like to explore in-game. They aren't alternate player characters to bring into adventures or play on a permanent basis at the same time as your original PC. For all intents and purposes, they're extras. 

The fact is, she  becomes *your* character, complete with stats and so on. I can't use her as part of a plot hook. I can't suddenly announce she's been killed off and I can't start moving her around, putting words in  her mouth or giving her roles in the game if she does crop up for some reason. It's the difference between player domain and Keeper domain.

It's not quite the same thing as having an alternate player character, which is something else I've played with in the past. This is basically writing up a new investigator, complete with character sheet, then using him or her when you fancy a change of pace and letting the original character take a break from adventuring. Usually I'd insist character swaps of this sort only occur between adventures, or where appropriate, with one character being out of the picture entirely while the other is kept in play and vice versa. It can add interesting facets to a game, and keeps things interesting for players who like the character creation side of things as much as the roleplaying. It works particularly well in CoC because PCs often need to take time out to recover sanity (we're sometimes talking in-game months) and also because you don't have the same level of progression you might get in, say, D&D where you tend to stick with the same PC throughout because you want to increase levels, add classes, skills and so on.

As previously mentioned, this is all up to individual players. Stick with what you feel comfortable with, would be the golden rule.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (May 30, 2008)

*OOC comments and test of SBLOCK*

[sblock=Sheepishly RE_EDITED OOC]
As I understand, it is now _David's_ turn to respond so I will hold off on my post.  Should I have misunderstood the turn order and the group is _waiting_ on me.  My post can be whittled down to a few sentences.

After sharing the rumours and listening to her friends, Sam says, "Of all of these strange seemings, I suggest that we look to the kidnapped boys.  I hate to think I might have missed a chance to save someone's life."  She almost added the word "...again."

If it is my turn and I'm not slowing down the game, I will elaborate on that post but it is essentially correct and can be built from.

Some questions...

I notice some of the players are putting their quotes in a different colour.  Is this a group preference?  It's cool either way with me but I must admit greenstar's post reminded me of a red-letter bible.  Is there something Arabella isn't telling us?  

I think I understand, a newly-introduced character is essentially the property of the creator.  And David doesn't mind extra characters as 'garnish' as long as they don't get in the way of the action.

I encourage David to show off the waitstaff.  Sam needs to get to know her crew.  

I had considered the Whisperer in Darkness to be tuned to the BBC.  Unfortunately, according to my research, Edward R. Murrow iconic _"This _ is London" stopped the year before.  For myself, should the Apocalypse ever happen, I will immediately tune to the BBC, I want the end of the world delivered to me with a polite, 'stiff-upper-lip' British accent. 

Possible suggestion, could Sam have a copper on the 'take.'  By that I mean, maybe an 'understanding' of Sam's interpretation of, say, liquor laws, or closing hours.  All of this could be bought with the local constabulary's 'discount' on the good stuff and the Witching Hour's generous donations to the local 'police association.'  This could make for another source of rumours from the station filtered through a colorful character.  Or it could be a completely legit way of possibly having an off-duty cop at the bar.  Sam can't easily afford a bouncer.  Although I imagine the hard-bitten waitstaff is pretty formidable and Sam would secretly be happy enough to have enough business to _warrant_ some muscle.    

These are the only specifically post-related comments I have right now.  I will post them so as to get these to the group *now*.  Tonight, I hope to follow with some less important game-related comments I been delayed from adding to.

Feedback, as always, is welcome.

Gerry

[/sblock]


----------



## kookalouris (May 30, 2008)

*Amended test of SBLOCK*

[SBLOCK=Chastened re-test of SBLOCK]
OK, once again from the top, and I apologize for the faux pas
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (May 30, 2008)

*More correctly SBLOCK'ed comments  (optional OOC)*

[SBLOCK=optional OOC comments]
OK, let me try this again now that I understand the SBLOCK a little better.

First, let me apologize for italicizing David's name now in my now-exposed last post.  To my mind's ear, it sounds impatient.  What I meant was to emphasize his honored place as GM.  By default, his posts will set the pace.  I need to wean myself off of my italic _habit_. 

I really do _grok_ the idea of Sam having been at an enlightened psychiatric hospital rather than Arkham (which I used only for Cthonic flavouring).  This could make Sam naively walk into Arkham if it suits the game later.  It also would make her less likely to believe friends testimony about the horrors of Arkham.

First off, David, I sympathize with your pain.  I have only had _one_ wisdom tooth pulled and that was enough to convince me, thanks.

Second,  my welcome to Majic and Patty.  I figure Patty can only make the Witching Hour more interesting and that is saying something.

Third, I may be beating a dead horse here but _additional_ motives for Sam caring about the group could be...

If Sam wants to try and get with Adam (possibly misunderstanding his relationship with his 'girlfriend'), the group may be Sam's _only_ real excuse to do so.  Of course, she will make the group proud to impress him (or vice versa, if Sam is the more ardent member, and Adam wants to get back with her).

I have one more reason why Sam might be devoted to the Witching Hour that actually stems from an aspect in my real life.  If y'all are interested I will tell you.  But I don't want to bore you or put too much of the player into the character to the game's detriment.

Finally, Sam would be all for Cindy using roller-skates.  The Witching-Hour could use some spectacle.  It could be that over-protective Sam is giving Cindy constant advice and warnings on 'how' to skate.   I hadn't realized there were other groups that played the Witching Hour.  I'd love to hear more about them.

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (May 30, 2008)

Arabella answers Adam. "We're assuming he was a student but the face was to disfigured to identify. But I did know the witness who went totally insane, his name is Seth Willingate. He was unpopular because of his taste in music and because he was active in the anti-war movement at the university. He spent most of his time by himself. So unless anyone wants to investigate that I suggest we find out more about the kidnapped boys like Sam said. Then again there are missing people that could be connected with these ghost car sightings." For a second she looks indecisive. "Any of those is OK with me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]So I assume you'd be statting out the Courtesan then?  Well regardless I'll come up with a description and personality for her.

Elisse McCormick is 26 years old, has long auburn hair down to her mid back and brilliant gray eyes that are almost silvery.  She has an exquisite slim hour glass figure that brings to mind the saying, "If looks could kill."  She could be a model if it weren't for an inch long scar bellow her left eye.  A parting gift given to her father when she was thirteen, it was the first and last time he ever touched her in anger.  Her mother on the other hand had suffered many drunken beatings, and it was because of that that the young Elisse had quickly learned that if you wanted to protect yourself and those close to you you needed to be either stronger or smarter than those you wished to be protected from.  The girl was obviously not the former, so she chose the latter, and only a few years later her father was being taken away, screaming apologies and obscenities alternately at his only daughter as she held a napkin to a bloody cut made by a broken beer bottle.  

Unfortunately, that also meant their income was gone as well.  The young Elisse realized that she would have to find some way to make ends meet if she was going to support he now even more depressed mother who actually seemed to miss her father despite all of his abuse.  There were very few things she was equipped to do however, and eventually she ended up working the streets.  It was an amazing stroke of poor luck when a black limousine pulled up next to her one night and beautiful a middle aged woman rolled down the window and told her she wanted to speak with her about long term employment.  This was a strange enough request that she decided she wanted to find out more.  The woman seemed please by her intelligence and told her that she was the owner of a special type of business, similar to the one she was in now.  A sort of very expensive, very broad ranged, and very well paying business called an Escort Service.  Her duties would still involve sexual intercourse if that was desired by the customer, but her customers were of the affluent variety and often simply wished the company of a female whom they could speak to about their perceived problems in life, and who could, to some degree give a relevant response.  The fact that she was very beautiful but smarter than many women in more 'respectable' positions meant she was guaranteed a job, if she accepted.

Considering her options for a full second she agreed.

Elise is intelligent, though not intellectual.  She is businesslike, or warm depending on what is appropriate.  While she isn't fulfilling any life long dream, she's perfectly happy with her job considering that she is never in need and rarely in want.  She even has enough money now to give her mother a decent living.  For the past six weeks her main client has been an eccentric inventor a few years older than her named Adam West.[/sblock]

Adam ponders the words of Arabella for a while and finally gives her a reply.  “The student’s death seems there’s still a high probability that it could be mundane. I’d want to help the kids as well if we could, and it seems like there’s something bizarre to it as well, but at this point do we even have any leads?  It’s always possible that it’s connected to the other disappearances.”  He takes another sip from his bourbon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=Kook]Now that I think about it, it could be cool if Adam wasn't actively trying to get with Sam anymore because even though he still had feelings for her he thought she didn't feel the same way anymore and didn't want to alienate her and/or have her run off again.  He'd be happy just knowing she's safe.  Of course if she did actually like him like that it'd be soaperiffic![/sblock]


----------



## Lucean (May 30, 2008)

Phillip's eyes shifted towards Arabella as she spoke, then back to his cane with a slightly guilty look in them.

"I did not realize you knew someone involved in that university business, Arabella." His voice was much quieter this time, his tone careful. "I hope you can forgive me for my foolish comments." His fingers drummed on the surface of the cane.

"As for the missing boys, I see very little in how we could be of aid. If I have understood correctly, the police are treating this as a priority and have torn through the town looking for clues. I am hesitant to believe that we could find out anything they have not. It is not that we could sim-" Phillip paused for a moment, his face thoughtful. "Well, it is possible I could ta-" Then he shook his head. "No. This is case of very high visibility. I do think we should be careful before involving ourselves in something like this."

Phillip looked back to Arabella, fingers still drumming.

"If you wish, I could try to visit your friend in the Asylum and see that they are treating him properly there."


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 30, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Actually my turn was the one with the OOC notes and the map of Arkham. However, I can see, given what I said about posting OOC willy nilly, that this is confusing. Next time I write a purely OOC contribution I'll be sure to add something  to the effect of 'will the line please shuffle forward'.

Your take of player extras, Kook, is more succinct and accurate than I could ever put it. I should employ you as my interpreter of incoherent babble (i,e, my own incoherent babble). So for anyone still a bit confused by the term player NPCs (player non prominent characters) here's the bottom line as written by Kook:



> A newly-introduced character is essentially the property of the creator. And the Keeper doesn't mind extra characters as 'garnish' as long as they don't get in the way of the action.



So if in doubt, refer to the above 'eleventh commandment' 



			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> I have one more reason why Sam might be devoted to the Witching Hour that actually stems from an aspect in my real life. If y'all are interested I will tell you. But I don't want to bore you or put too much of the player into the character to the game's detriment.



Please do tell. I'm intrigued [/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Dire Lemming]Thanks for the courtesan write up. I'll send you stats by email.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Kookalouris]Hehe Kook! Who was it said growing up is like playing a violin on the street corner- everyone can see what stage you're at? Using a new forum is quite similar methinks. I struggled with the sblocks too, though, so don't feel bad. Could you nip back to the original test message though (click on edit) and stick all that in an SBLOCK entitled 'OOC with some IC', just to keep the thread tidy.



> First off, David, I sympathize with your pain. I have only had one wisdom tooth pulled and that was enough to convince me, thanks.



Thanks, Gerry. It's actually getting worse as the days roll on. I'll live though, and I'm getting infinite enjoyment from reading everyone's excellent contributions to the game.



> I had considered the Whisperer in Darkness to be tuned to the BBC. Unfortunately, according to my research, Edward R. Murrow iconic "This is London" stopped the year before. For myself, should the Apocalypse ever happen, I will immediately tune to the BBC, I want the end of the world delivered to me with a polite, 'stiff-upper-lip' British accent.



Well, as already outlined in the Guidelines text, accuracy may take a back seat to artistic license in any eventuality, whether trivial or history changing. With something as mundane as a radio show, feel free to have Edward R Murrow continue his on-air ullulations indefinitely. There are no history police here.



> Possible suggestion, could Sam have a copper on the 'take.' By that I mean, maybe an 'understanding' of Sam's interpretation of, say, liquor laws, or closing hours. All of this could be bought with the local constabulary's 'discount' on the good stuff and the Witching Hour's generous donations to the local 'police association.' This could make for another source of rumours from the station filtered through a colorful character. Or it could be a completely legit way of possibly having an off-duty cop at the bar. Sam can't easily afford a bouncer. Although I imagine the hard-bitten waitstaff is pretty formidable and Sam would secretly be happy enough to have enough business to warrant some muscle.



At this stage, no. There's plenty of scope, given that the 'Scoobies' are currently eyeing up some of the heavier rumours, that they'll all come very much into contact with the local constabulary anyway. Right now Sam has to deal with any minor skirmishes herself (she has a damage bonus to cover such eventualities don't forget) or hope regular patrons will help out and wade in if anything really big kicks off. As with the request for a dictaphone, this is a development you'll want to look at in-character, approaching the police herself, or just making tentative enquiries. As for shopping, maybe request Sam spend a day in the near future checking out the department stores for equipment you'd like to use in the bar, or on their outings. Luck rolls are there for finding bargains. Alternatively the Powder Mill flea market opens every Saturday and she might be able to find bargains there using her Bargain skill. The rest of the group might be open to tagging along for gearing themselves up. As yet nobody has any made any specific equipment requests, but I'll bet once you guys are out 'in the field' you'll wish you had - hint hint 

Spoken text colour: yes, this is a fashion on Enworld. It makes the spoken word stand out in any given block and helps with skim reading I think, if players or GM are in a hurry to play catch up. It's common courtesy to choose a colour different to that of your fellow players. Leaving everything white is also fine.[/SBLOCK]
OOC: I'm reintroducing the newly named barmaid Cyndy as befits my original NPC. I've tried to shuffle her character toward Dire's initial protrayal so as to avoid any jarring disimilarities.

BIC
Cyndy totters up to the group, a tray balanced precariously on the flat of her palm, laden with more bottles and glasses than can possibly be safe. As usual her mouth is working industriously at a rubbery piece of gum. "Hey mack," she winks at the newly arrived Doctor LeGraid, "what's new? You wanna drink hon, or you gonna nurse that all night?" She grins mischieviously, "what about you Bogart," she chews her gum at Adam, "a refill?" Then she spots Arabella, "oh hey toots. What's new? You still workin' on them masterpieces?" 

Niceties and orders out of the way, she leans on Sam's shoulder in an irreverant fashion, "so what're the Dick Tracies cookin' up tonight? You ain't goin' off on another jolly are ya?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 30, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]New message requiring all players' attention in the OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4257815#post4257815[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (May 31, 2008)

*More OOC before post*

[sblock=More OOC]
First off, I have amended my previous post.  I no longer feel like Wilbur Whateley in ill-advised Bermuda shorts.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dunwich_Horror#Wilbur_Whateley

However, since I did _accidentally_ reveal a possible post,

As regards extra characters, 'garnish' may be an appropriate term.  Someone's got to feed the monsters.

"You probably don't remember me, do you? It's the sunglasses, right? I was on the show in '82. Episode 81. I was Crewman Number Six. I got killed by a lava monster before the first commercial.

Guy (Crewman Number Six), from _Galaxy Quest_."

For myself, I explicitly allow characters to use Auntie Keziah (unless David has a reason not to).  I can't see as anyone would have a need or desire to use her in a  post, just in case.  Auntie Keziah is either a crazy old lady or a someone (some-_thing_) seeming as a crazy old lady.

DL,
Well done on Elisse.  Sam hates her already.   I like how adaptive you are as a player.  I'm looking forward to see what happens next.

I like the map.  Is Arkham coastal?  For mood, I will assume Sam stands dreamily on the balcony listening to the call of the sea (or at least the river) now and then.

Having used blue for my last oops-ed post, which would be too close to DL's 'blue streak.'  I will choose white for now to highlight Sam's albinism.

I am cool with the twice-a-day or every-two-days posting links but will there be casual times in the game where a strict schedule need not be followed so rigidly?  Of course, a 'casual interlude' and 'Call of Cthulhu' may be mutually exclusive.



My next post to follow and then some more OOC.

Gerry
[/sblock]


----------



## kookalouris (May 31, 2008)

*DT and DTs*

Sam chuckles, grateful to have Cyndy on staff.  She was a breath of fresh air in stuffy old Arkham.  Sam had no idea why the rolling rebel stayed here but enjoyed her company gratefully.  She strained to respond in kind...

"Nah, Sister, It looks like the only spirits the 'DT' are catchin' will be in the bottles, Savvy?"  Sam looked down to where her hand trembled slghtly from the more-than-a-few 'irish coffees' earlier.  She discreetly steadied the flask with her other hand.  "'The DT's chasing the DTs," she muttered to herself.

Gerry

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Ok, it occurs to my now-caffienatted mind that white spoken text won't really contrast with well with the _normal_ white text. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (May 31, 2008)

*Why Sam might be devoted to the Witching Hour*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Now that I have gotten the last game post done and not hindered game pace.

Let me tell you a little about _why_ I see Samantha the way I do.

A few years ago, in an attempt to save my worthless, dead-end job, I had myself checked out for possible ADD.  This started me on a varying series of supplements, diet and medications.  As it turns out, I don't likely have ADD, more likely atypical OCD and depression.  With every passing month, I become more aware of what works for me and what doesn't.  If I were a betting man, I would say, I will have my symptoms fully under control within a year and will be living a life I couldn't have imagined a few years ago.

What does this have to do with Samantha?
Why I am telling you this?

I will try and answer both questions.

Up into a few years ago, I had what I thought were crippling characters flaws.  I drifted, never applied myself, disappointed myself and others.

When my skeptical self tried a certain dietary supplement, it improved my mood.  But what really mattered was that this particular supplement wouldn't do _anything_ for the vast majority of people and _usually_ worked for people with the same personality 'flaws' as myself.

This is a similar situation to Sam. She lost her crew and there is no _rational_ reason for their (presumed) death or her survival.  Barring the supernatural, the most likely explanation is that Sam 'cracked' and got her crew killed.  Had she seen some kind of Mythos creature in-flight, her mind would have blocked out the _transcendental_ horror of it.  A rational woman, after being rescued, would have interpreted any traumatic flashbacks as hallucinations and her subsequent protective amnesia as repression of her guilt.

In short, given what she has witnessed, if there is no such thing as the supernatural, Sam _must_ be crazy and the cause of her crash.
But if there is ever _any proof whatsoever_ of the supernatural (and we players know that there will be sooner or later), then Samantha can finally...
...realize that her sanity might be damaged but she is _not_ insane...
...realize that _she_ was not the cause of people that she cared for and loved being lost...
...that maybe she has a chance for public redemption and revenge...

With so much at stake, as I see it, Sam has no greater mission now than to prove she is sane and rational.  And the best way for her to do that is to search for any proof that truly supernatural (literally, 'beyond nature') phenomena exist.  Whatever she finds may not be the particular phenomenon she survived over Bermuda but any proof would be one step on the long journey towards salvation.

This echoes true in my life.
Once I learned that all of my troubles might have a _physical_ cause, either a lack or malabsorption of a certain nutrient, than all the flaws I blamed myself for (at times, _hated_ myself for) for were not my fault.
Not only that, but these failings in my personality might be treatable conditions.  I might not have to suffer from them for the rest of my life.

At that point, I was determined to learn more.  I began to research, _really research_, to the point where I sometimes advise (and gently correct) my doctor.  At one point, I bought a book called _'You Mean I'm Not Lazy, Stupid or Crazy?'_ after only reading the well-chosen title.  As it turns out, I don't most likely don't have ADD, but such was the promise of that title I still bought the book.  I spent my disposable income and beyond on various vitamins, doctors, medications and supplements.  I can honestly say that this has been the driving passion of my life for the past two years or so.

All for the _chance_ of better self-confidence and self-esteem.

When I started, two years ago, I had a dead-end job, and had to essentially help myself, being unable to afford real medical help.
Now, today, I have improved to the point that I have a job that can fund my continuing improvement and much of the work has already been done, (I know what does work for me, and just as necessary, what _doesn't_ work for me.).  Life is good and getting better.

Why am I telling you this?

I've no reason to be ashamed of what may be a treatable imbalance of not-yet-isolated nutrients (another grace from the past two years).  But I normally don't overpower others with my personal struggles.  In this case, it helped the game.  But there is another reason...

Playing the odds, about one-in-a-hundred people have issues similar to my own, though for any number of causes.  Most have no idea _why_ they struggle so.  Playing the odds further, with this many players in the game, most likely a player might recognize someone in their own life dealing with these issues.  If, through y'all, this post helps anyone else (even if just to _confirm_ that my problems aren't their troubles), this game will have already rewarded me beyond my expectations (and the game is pretty excellent so far).

With that in mind, I will reveal a little more about the very tiny part of these troubles I might have some insight in.  I believe that all of my troubles stem from a not-uncommon difference in how serotonin is processed and transmitted in the brain.  In my case, the nutritional supplement Inositol has worked the best.  Inositol is known to help OCD symptoms in many.  The working theory is that Inositol helps to de-sensitize numbed serotonin receptors on the part of the brain that makes confident decisions.  When such an area is numbed, common side effects are indecision as well as an inablity to confirm actions and intentions as _completed_ (thus, the nervous and never-relieved repetitions of OCD).

Like I said, if this helps anyone, I was happy to type it.

And, more than I have meant in any other post before, I will be happy to answer what questions I can about this post... 

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (May 31, 2008)

"My art is doing great. We were just talking about the rumours going around." Arabella turns to the rest of the group. "If everyone thinks there's nothing obviously weird about the student death and we don't want to get involved with the kidnapped boys yet I vote we check out the ghost cars since there is something obviously weird about that. Unless no one is curious about it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

Adam finishes his drink and replaces it on the table, moving it aside to make room for another; "Ah, just one more.  Thank you Cindy."  He turns to Arabella. "I think the cars would be interesting.  It sounds a little bit like something from a pulp magazine, but they say reality is stranger than fiction.  It definitely seems to me that _something_ is going on, and the police apparently haven't investigated very thoroughly.  If people have been disappearing _someone_ should do something about it... Uh, did you say something, Sam?"


[sblock=OOC]Kook, that sounds allot like me actually, but I've been diagnosed with ADD.[/sblock]


----------



## Lucean (May 31, 2008)

Phillip looked away from Arabella at her avoidance to answer, then raised the glass from the table, taking another sip from it.

"No, thank you, I'm content with this." Phillip rubbed his temple with his fre hand. "As for the cars, if that is the desire of the group, I have nothing against it. Although based on what I've heard, there might be an easier explanation for it than ghost vehicles." He placed back on to the table. "And I hope that everyone understands that I have no intention to become one of those gone missing in that stretch of the road, which does seem to be a possibility as well if we journey there."

----------------------

[sblock=OOC]As said in the OOC thread, I shall be gone for the rest of the day and will be unable to post. Feel free to skip me during the next turn, as everyone seemed to agree to the twice in a day rule.[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 31, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Thanks for sharing that with us Gerry. I think your positive comments are indicators that you're going in the right direction. I think the most insightful thing anyone ever said to me went something like this: "we live in the world we anticipate". I always interpreted it to mean, think positively and embrace what works for you and you'll get where you want to be (provided you *know* where you want to be) and it sounds to me like you do right now. I too have had depression (as have most poeple, I think) and look back on it as a positive catalyst (as do most who emerge from the tunnel). Best of luck with your continuing treatment, anyway.

With regard to relating this to Sam. It's certainly a good reason for Sam to have an avid interest in the group. I would personally be wary of exploring difficult and potentially sensitive aspects of my own psychology in what is essentially a game. Then again, I think most players do this on a subconscious level anyway, so why not do it consciously? I  leave it up to you 

I've said much the same in the OOC thread, but will repeat here to save you all heading over there, votes were all yay on a speedier turn rate. But I'm not closed to criticism, so I think we'll try out Dire Lemming's suggestion of a free turn rate. 

No maximum threshold on the number of turns you can post then, but the 48hr safety net remains. If you can't post within two days from your last IC post within the sequence (not OOC posts), use OOC:BRB or just let us know, as Lucean has, and we'll roll on. I'm keen on seeing contributions from all players within each turn sequence though. Past experience has taught me that this ensures everyone has an equal chance to influence the game and players are less likely to vanish because they feel their character is outside the limelight. Therefore, I'd actually _prefer_ players posted within that 2 day limit and contribute to the sequence if they can, rather than tell the rest of us to play through. If it's only going to be every now and then, well that's obviously not such a big deal, but if a player starts skipping lots of turns because they feel the turn rate is too fast for them but they don't want to hold up the game, I'll reimpose the one turn a day restriction. I'm not singling out Lucean on this one, btw, it's something that applies to all players. Lucean just happens to be the one skipping his next turn if the game comes round too quickly.

As always, if I'm not making sense, please somebody slap me and I'll try to repeat in so many words that make better sense.



			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> As regards extra characters, 'garnish' may be an appropriate term. Someone's got to feed the monsters.



Garnish, as in the superficial decorative bits on top. We all know who the meat of the course will be, bwahahaha 



			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> I like the map. Is Arkham coastal? For mood, I will assume Sam stands dreamily on the balcony listening to the call of the sea (or at least the river) now and then.



It's a couple of miles from the sealine, situated at the widening mouth of the Miskatonic. The sea can probably be seen from some of Arkham's loftier locations, such as the Rich District, or the tower of the university.[/SBLOCK]


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> "Nah, Sister, It looks like the only spirits the 'DT' are catchin' will be in the bottles, Savvy?"



Cyndy nods. "Well, don't worry none if you wanna go out like you did last week. Shouldn't oughta be sittin' round here on your evenin' off anyways." Someone calls her name, a barfly waving a dollar in the air, "sheez, what gives. Guy thinks I'm some kinda puppy dog come crawlin' for a dollar bill? Yeah yeah, sure thing blue eyes, I'm commin'" She teeters away.

It's at this point that a figure emerges from the cigarette smoke and gloom of the bar. A tall, slim, well dressed and handsome woman, quite the opposite of Cyndy. She wears a smart grey suit with a knee length skirt of the same tweedy material, and a beret tilted at a cosmopolitan angle. Deep red tresses tumble around her shoulders and matching colour lipstick adorns her lips. In one hand she holds a cigarette which she sucks on before speaking: "Hi," she smiles "heard tell there was a meeting here." A vague gesture indicates the bar, accompanied by a none too flattering expression. "So, you guys looked like the biggest crowd in the room, and I thought I'd play the odds. I'm Cara Welsh, psychic and medium. What I heard was, there's folks here who might share my common interests. Whaddya say? That you? Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I actually said that we should keep the sequence part, just leave out the daily limit.  The sequence means that everyone gets a turn to respond.  Of course an alternative is to make it an open sequence akin to rolling initiative at the beginning of each round.  What that means is that people who are faster can post first and people who can't post as much can post later, then once everyone has posted once we wait for you to post and start over.  Whatever you like, you're the Boss, and provider of entertainment.  Well, since I'm online, I'll go ahead and start... if we use the system you just announced (assuming I'm right in thinking you misinterpreted what my other post) that won't be a problem, and if we use the system I just suggested that won't be a problem... and if we use the system that I originally suggested well, we can go back to it next time.[/sblock]

Adam looks quite surprised to see the woman.  He hadn't expected any new members after this many meetings.  The ads weren't exactly new anymore.  Still, he was quick to greet her, and did his best to be a gentleman.  "Yes yes!  We are the Witching Hour Fellowship."  Adam bolts up from his chair as he remembers the part about being gentlemanly where you introduce yourself.  "I am Adam West, it is a great pleasure to meet you Miss West- Welsh.  Er- hem..."  He starts to hold out his hand then remembers he's greeting a woman and quickly drops it.  "Uh, yes... well, please, take a seat."  He pulls out one of the two unused seats between Sam and himself and offers it to her.  "So you say you are a psychic?  Might I ask what kind?  What I mean is, are you for instance the type that can sense the thoughts of those around them?"  He looks genuinely intrigued by the newcomer.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 31, 2008)

OOC
Dire - I didn't say anything about dropping the sequence  just the maximum threshold on turns per day (ie, players can post as many times they like, so long as it's in sequence, as you originally suggested).
We'll ignore the blip for this round and assume the original sequence order in the next round. ie- Sam, Arabella, Adam, Philip, Keeper. So Kook, you're up next, then greenstar, then Lucean.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

[sblock]Oh... Gersh Dern it!  Why can't yeeew brits leeearn ti speak ameeerican!  Dey terk er jerrrrrbz!

Well at least immediately hopping up to greet her seems like it would be in Adam's character.  He doesn't want to seem like he's still _in love_ with Sam after all, that would be just pitiful when she's _obviously_ gotten over him long ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 31, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Some background information for all players]I've posted a brief history of Arkham in the recruitment thread, renamed OOC thread. Just fluff for those who may be interested.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4259883#post4259883
This isn't official CoC information, and pertains to the Arkham in our game only. Lots of Keepers give Arkham their own twist and this is part of mine.

I've also re-iterated the rules for posting to the IC forum in the above thread, just so there's no confusion [/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 1, 2008)

*A welcome distraction*

Realizing she been overheard and by _him_ to boot, Sam began to blush, her pale skin no real defense.  Deep inside, she wished for some distraction, any distraction.


> It's at this point that a figure emerges from the cigarette smoke and gloom of the bar. A tall, slim, well dressed and handsome woman, quite the opposite of Cyndy. She wears a smart grey suit with a knee length skirt of the same tweedy material, and a beret tilted at a cosmopolitan angle. Deep red tresses tumble around her shoulders and matching colour lipstick adorns her lips. In one hand she holds a cigarette which she sucks on before speaking: "Hi," she smiles "heard tell there was a meeting here." A vague gesture indicates the bar, accompanied by a none too flattering expression. "So, you guys looked like the biggest crowd in the room, and I thought I'd play the odds. I'm Cara Welsh, psychic and medium. What I heard was, there's folks here who might share my common interests. Whaddya say? That you? Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?"




"Yes!" Sam's words for a little too quick.  She nearly leapt to her feet.  "Welcome to the Witching Hour.  In fact, we could use a psychic right now because we are having trouble deciding what mystery to investigate.  Maybe you could use your insight.  I'm Samantha by the way, please call me Sam."

[SBLOCK=Concerning this post]
As conversation allows, Sam will let Cara know about the local rumours, subject to the group's wishes.  I will try and get some more OOC comments in tonight now that I have passed the baton... 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 1, 2008)

*more OOC*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Thanks for opening up about your own mental trials, David and DL.  Strangely enough, in some ways, my overfocusing on 'minor' decisions appears to be ADD to those who wonder why I have suddenly 'lost' focus (when most likely, my mind has committed itself to what would appear to be a another really trivial matter to others).

The depression I seem to have is not sadness but more accurately less of an ability to change my mood through decisions, apparent apathy to others.  For most people, simply _doing_ something, anything, the _wrong_ thing will boost their spirits.  Once, when testing a certain supplement, I had just a _taste_ of what the more common form of depression might be like.  It was enough for me.  I really respect anyone having to deal with it.

I don't think of Sam as fulfilling a _particular_ psychological need for me.  Although, strictly speaking, we are all the game to fulfill a psychological need of some kind, as the only rewards to the game are intangible.  It's simply that Sam's dilemma 'rang true' with my personal experiences.  I also wove some of Amelia Earnhardt's and Charles Lindbergh's history into her character.  Her desire for clarity is just one of several motives that might well for her.  But that desire might not be so obvious to most people who are fortunate enough to be NT (neuro-typical).

At this point, I might suggest, that if in the Scoobies research, any supernatural link is found to Sam's 'crash', Sam might have a quick flashback (similar to the quick flashes of the eye of Sauron whenever the ring was touched or attacked in the LOTR movies.  I have a feeling David is familiar with the image  ).  At that point, she would be even more committed than before to find out what this is all about.

I'm hip with the new posting structure (on average, I will probably add a IC post a day).

I kinda figured the heroes were monster-bait.  Why do you think there are 'hero' sandwiches?  

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 1, 2008)

Arabella gives Cara a quick suspicious look. She was sure her own abilities were real but there were many charlatans. Was this woman one of them? "Hello. I'm Arabella Carrington. I do some tarot card and tea leaf reading in my spare time...among other things."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2008)

Adam stands almost immediately at the woman's approach, and is surprised to see Sam do the same.  "Er, I'm, Adam West.  It's a pleasure to meet you Miss Wes- Welsh!  Er- hem." He starts to hold out his hand, then remembers he's greeting a woman and quickly drops it. "Uh, well please take a seat."  He pulls out the nearest empty chair and offers it to her, then glances discreetly at Sam.  "So you say you are a psychic? Might I ask what kind? What I mean is, are you for instance the type that can sense the thoughts of those around them?"


----------



## Lucean (Jun 1, 2008)

Phillip studied the woman carefully as the others greeted her, his jaw leaning on his right palm.

"I would wager that Ms. Welsh lacks that ability, as otherwise it would seem odd for her to play the odds that we're the group she is looking for." He shrugged turning his left hand palm up towards the new arrival. "Or then she is simply not a good medium and psychic. Where did you hear tell of us and for what do you need us for?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=Lucean]Hey Luc, she likely learned about it the same way Ara and Phil probably did.  From the ads.[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Some hacking necessary to make the scene run smoothly. I've not edited anyone out, just shuffled dialogue so it makes a bit more sense.[/SBLOCK] 







			
				Samantha Gilman said:
			
		

> "Yes!" Sam's words for a little too quick. She nearly leapt to her feet. "Welcome to the Witching Hour. In fact, we could use a psychic right now because we are having trouble deciding what mystery to investigate. Maybe you could use your insight. I'm Samantha by the way, please call me Sam."



"Good evening, Sam" Cara smiles again, shaking Sam by the hand. "Samantha... Samantha" she seems to be placing the name, "oh, gee. So you're Samantha Gilman; this is your place?"

"It looks like I got the right merry band anyway. I must say  that all sounds real intriguing- mysteries and investigating. Not quite what I expected but..." before she can finish...



			
				Adam West said:
			
		

> Adam stands almost immediately at the woman's approach, and is surprised to see Sam do the same. "Er, I'm, Adam West. It's a pleasure to meet you Miss Wes- Welsh! Er- hem." He starts to hold out his hand, then remembers he's greeting a woman and quickly drops it. "Uh, well please take a seat." He pulls out the nearest empty chair and offers it to her, then glances discreetly at Sam.



"My my, Mr Adam West" Cara's fingers trail daintily against her neck, "a gentleman in this day and age? Who'da thunk it. The age of chivalry has a beating heart, and a handsome one at that." She takes a seat, crossing her legs and smiling benignly at Adam. Her gaze falls naturally on the girl sitting alongside him.



			
				Arabella Carringon said:
			
		

> "Hello. I'm Arabella Carrington. I do some tarot card and tea leaf reading in my spare time...among other things."



"Arabella Carrington, charmed I'm sure" Cara nods in greeting, eyes Arabella from her head to her toes. She chuckles "tea leaves huh? Well whaddya know."



			
				Dr Philip LeGraid said:
			
		

> "I would wager that Ms. Welsh lacks [any psychic] ability, as otherwise it would seem odd for her to play the odds that we're the group she is looking for." He shrugged turning his left hand palm up towards the new arrival. "Or then she is simply not a good medium and psychic. Where did you hear tell of us and for what do you need us for?"



"Well colour me pink and call me Daisy," Cara turns her unwavering smile on Philip, reaches over, grabs the upturned hand and shakes it, her grip firm and steady. "If chivalry has a beating heart, here's the heart attack right here. You this friendly to every Tom Dick and Harry, Joe, or you just got a thorn in your shoe tonight?" She leans forward slightly and squints in a none too flattering way "you know, you sure do look familiar. What did you say your name was again?"

As if to head off any mounting tension, Adam interjects:



> "So you say you are a psychic? Might I ask what kind? What I mean is, are you for instance the type that can sense the thoughts of those around them?"



Holding Philip's gaze, Cara tilts her face toward Adam, "oh, I see plenty, though I'd never pry into a closed mind. I know when I'm not wanted. Being psychic doesn't open the world up like a book, y'know. It takes concentration." She allows her eyes to rest on Adam, "what about you Mr West? A medium too? Or does your area of expertise lie elsewhere?" She puts two fingers to her lips then waggles them at Adam and Arabella, "oooh, are you two together?"


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 1, 2008)

*Welcoming a welcome addition...*

Sam eagerly shook the hand of the newcomer.  Originally grateful for the distraction, Samantha was liking Cara more and more.  Sam hid the sigh of relief at Cara's using her less well-known surname and nodded enthusiastically.

Phillip's comments worried Sam.  Right now, both the bar and the group could use more warm bodies, psychic or not.  But she couldn't say Phillip was wrong and this group _needed_ its 'doubting Thomas,' as much as the believers, maybe more.

All thoughts of this vanished at Cara's question to Adam and Arabella.  Her jealous mind wondered if the cad had _two_ girlfriends...

[SBLOCK=post-related OOC]
I'm enjoying the interaction of Cara and the other members of the group.  So this post is happily passive and observant.  It allows me to put a few more of Sam's thoughts on display.  As regards Elisse, yes, the Kansas farmgirl can be that _naive_ about the nature of Adam and Elisse's 'romance.'

Feedback is always welcome.

P.S. Should it appeal to both David and Greenstar, Sam would certainly allow Arabella to have a 'fortune-telling' booth in the bar.  Arabella would keep all of the profits.  Sam would benefit by Arabella's clients being in the bar.  Of course, this is up to the players.  And Arabella might consider the offer insulting (Sam wouldn't make the offer if she thought that would be the case but Sam isn't the best with social graces).

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 1, 2008)

Arabella blushes at the thought of someone thinking she and Adam were together. "Oh no we're not together. I mean he's a nice guy but we're just friends."


----------



## Lucean (Jun 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=A few rolls]

Alright, a few requested dice rolls are below.

Spot Hidden: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612557/
Idea: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612560/

I feel that I am getting the warm feeling with this dice roller.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oog, the the contents of the thin cardboard boxes is probably going to make Sam even more jealous...[/sblock]

Adam feels a slight shiver run down his spine from the place where Cara touches him, and finds himself unable to do much more than sit back down again until he hears Phillip's tactless question.

Having apparently headed off the tension between them for the time being is faced once again with an awkward position with him in the spotlight now.  He looks bewildered for a moment and then starts to chuckle slightly, and speaks at the exact same time Arabella does.

"Oh no, w- er..."  He waits for the young woman to finish.  "Well yes, that's right... heh.  Arabella is a lovely woman, but no.  I don't think I'm even her type." He gives a short nervous glance in Sam's direction then pretends to be watching patrons.


----------



## Lucean (Jun 1, 2008)

Phillip held his eyes in Cara's as they shook until she looked Adam. Drawing back his hand, Phillip clicked his tongue softly as he leaned backwards on his seat, fetching the cup of water to his hand. Waiting to see the reactions from both Adam and Arabella, Phillip spoke with a deep, soft voice.

"I have heard that charlatans posing as psychics often have an excellent ability to read a room, both the people in them, their reactions and the relationship's between them in it, using that to their advantage in fooling them." He twirled the glass slightly in his hand, his eyes still on Cara. "So, either you have a terrible skill in such reading, being thus the real deal, or then you are quite masterful in it, creating an awkward situation for three people in this company without even truly strive for it. All the while avoiding answering two rather simple questions I posed for you." Phillip took a sip of the water.

"Of course the question then turns to why not simply lie, as it would be an extremely simple matter to do with those two. I was however once told that a good charlatan always avoids telling lies, especially the simple ones, as they easily come back to haunt one, either by leaving details exposed that can be proven false or by revealing something of the charlatan, be it fictious or real." The fingers on his left hand ran on the surface of the cane. "So, I shall ask again and expect an answer of somekind this time, or this company shall be one person poorer soon after it." Phillip tilted his head slightly right, his gaze once again searching Cara's eyes.

"Where did you hear tell of us and for what do you need us for?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]


			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> Should it appeal to both David and Greenstar, Sam would certainly allow Arabella to have a 'fortune-telling' booth in the bar. Arabella would keep all of the profits. Sam would benefit by Arabella's clients being in the bar. Of course, this is up to the players. And Arabella might consider the offer insulting (Sam wouldn't make the offer if she thought that would be the case but Sam isn't the best with social graces).




Whether greenstar likes the idea or not, I think the average university student would leap at the chance to earn some extra 'beer money'. It is really up to greenstar though, and how she views her own characterisation of Arabella. Her psychic talents may be too personal to sell to strangers in some (sorry Sam) seedy bar.

Greenstar?
[/SBLOCK]"Well well," she smiles at Adam again, all perfectly aligned teeth and ruby red lipstick. "Handsome, chivalrous *and* single. And...wait... don't tell me, rich beyond my wildest dreams? Let me guess - you sell real estate for millions and attend psychic discussion groups in your spare time? That really is a guess, honey. I'm not about to pry, unless you want me to that is." She exhales a stream of smoke which wafts past Adam's ear, carrying with it the scent of Cara's perfume.

Anybody paying attention would notice the smoke is blown with enough force to pass both Adam and Arabella and wreath Philip in a dirge of nicotene mist.

In the far corner of the bar, Chatanooga Choo Choo reaches an end. The ambient chatter of drinkers punctuates the quiet while the juke box lines up the next record: Ernest Tubb singing 'Walking the Floor Over You'.

*OOC: It seems Lucean and I posted simultaneously. I've edited this to include a response to Lucean, though I'm moving Philip's response forward somewhat as it disrupts the flow of coversation where it naturally falls and there was obviously some confusion with Lucean's rolls equalling his turn in the sequence. I think most players assumed that was Lucean's turn, while I think Lucean assumed it was OOC. So...*

BIC


			
				Cara Welsh said:
			
		

> "Handsome, chivalrous *and* single. And...wait... don't tell me, rich beyond my wildest dreams? Let me guess - you sell real estate for millions and attend psychic discussion groups in your spare time? That really is a guess, honey. I'm not about to pry, unless you want me to that is."



Before Adam can answer, Dr Philip speaks up:



			
				Dr Philip LeGraid said:
			
		

> "I have heard that charlatans posing as psychics often have an excellent ability to read a room, both the people in them, their reactions and the relationship's between them in it, using that to their advantage in fooling them." He twirled the glass slightly in his hand, his eyes still on Cara. "So, either you have a terrible skill in such reading, being thus the real deal, or then you are quite masterful in it, creating an awkward situation for three people in this company without even truly strive for it. All the while avoiding answering two rather simple questions I posed for you." Phillip took a sip of the water.



"Well now," Cara smiles, pats Adam on the knee and shifts all her attention to the Doctor, "excuse me honey, me and Mr X here have unfinished business it seems."



			
				Dr Philip LeGraid said:
			
		

> "Of course the question then turns to why not simply lie, as it would be an extremely simple matter to do with those two. I was however once told that a good charlatan always avoids telling lies, especially the simple ones, as they easily come back to haunt one, either by leaving details exposed that can be proven false or by revealing something of the charlatan, be it fictious or real." The fingers on his left hand ran on the surface of the cane. "So, I shall ask again and expect an answer of somekind this time, or this company shall be one person poorer soon after it." Phillip tilted his head slightly right, his gaze once again searching Cara's eyes.
> 
> "Where did you hear tell of us and for what do you need us for?"



Cara blinks but the smile remains in force, "sharp as a button honey. Sharp as a button." Her eyes click from Philip to Arabella, to Adam, then to Sam. "You'll forgive me all, I hope, I meant no harm by my barging in on your little... soiree. But Mr X here is right. I'm not being entirely up front, and for that I apologise."

She gives a little whistle and from behind the shadow of a nearby pillar steps a wide shouldered Chinaman dressed in a tight fitting checked shirt and a green dickie bow. He wears a skull cap and spectacles. Around his neck hangs a camera. Though his expression is somewhat meek, he looks capable of snapping trees with his bare hands.

"This is Chen, just in case anyone gets any funny ideas. He's my photographer, but he's also quite protective of me. An impulsive sort, if you know what I mean." She stubs out her cigarette. "My name really is Cara Welsh, but I'm not psychic. The truth is, I don't usually get what I need if I tell everyone I'm a reporter for the Arkham Gazette, so I've developed this nasty little habit of telling everyone something else instead."

"To answer your questions, Mr X, someone called the paper, a right thinking, God-fearing visitor to your lovely little corner of town who overheard one of your morbid little meet-ups. And there've been rumours besides. Ugly rumours. As to what I need, I don't. But I think you can guess what I *want*. The public's a hungry animal, Mr X. Like me, they want facts, not rumours. So maybe I should drop the malarkey and cut straight to the chase. I already have names, and Chen here's got a helluva memory when it comes to faces. So... what exactly are you people up to?"


----------



## Lucean (Jun 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Just to check]

Just wanted to make certain to have Phillip respond in my reply accordingly This the last post featuring Cara take place after Adam's answer and before Phillip's loooong question or is Cara ignoring the question posed by Phillip?

And damn you for poisoning my character so soon in the game with second-hand smoke. As in average bar at that time it would have been almost impossible to run across it in any other way.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone/Lucean]Yes, we posted simultaneously. I've made an edit to my last post. Please, everyone, roll with the changes. And yes, looks like Philip managed to survive all that perilous background story only to die of passive smoking in the fourth page of the first thread [/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Additional]Also, just to ensure the same misunderstanding doesn't occur, could everyone ensure that if they post OOC comments in their turn sequence that they add something to the effect 'please continue the sequence' so the next player knows it wasn't just out-of-sequence OOC. Thanks all.

Edit: actually, it's probably best if you ensure you don't just post OOC comments when its your turn in the sequence as that is an intrinsically confusing thing for a player, who should be posting at least some small amount of IC, to do. If you have a solely OOC comment to make, please reserve it for some place in the turn sequence that *isn't* your turn. If that makes no sense, please ask me to clarify and I'll pay Kook to rephrase it [/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]That's a good idea. She could have a dedicated clientele. But I think her other abilities are too personal for anyone except the group to know about. She could charge 5 bucks to do tarot cards at a table in the corner.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Five dollars seems like an awful lot.

Is Phillip usually this rude?  I mean sure he was right this time but we would have figured it out pretty soon if she was willing to admit it so easily.[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]OK two bucks.[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]As a loose guide, $100 back in 1941 would be equivalent to $1500 today. So a $1 charge for a tarot card reading equates to $15 in modern day money, while $2 equates to $30, about the price of a good suit back in the early 40s.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Dire Lemming OOC]


			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Is Phillip usually this rude? I mean sure he was right this time but we would have figured it out pretty soon if she was willing to admit it so easily.




With all due respect, that's an inapropriate question/comment, Dire Lemming. Lucean is free to roleplay his character according to the PC's  background and personality as submitted during the recruitment stage of the game and I have every confidence that he's doing so (and would not have allowed him access to the game if I thought he intended to play a deliberately disruptive influence). You have no more right to question that portrayal than any player (or Keeper) has the right to question your portrayal of Adam West. On the other hand, if Adam has a problem with Philip, that's an IC matter and I encourage you to roleplay it accordingly and to do so within the boundaries of the character *you* have chosen to portray.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]What would be better? 5 cents?[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 2, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC greenstar]Hrm. Probably gone the other way. The best way to decide costs/fees is estimate how much it costs today (bar room tarot reading? I wouldn't pay more than, ooh, $10) then divide by 15 ($10 / 15 = 60 cents (ish)) and because things were generally cheaper then than they are now, knock about 20% off the price. (20% of 60 cents is 12 cents 60-12=48). So I'd say round it up to 50 cents per reading.

She probably does readings two evenings a week after lectures (you think?). Starts at 6, finishes at closing time, 11:00. That's five hours, she probably gets two or three readings in per hour, so she'll be making about $8 per evening, $16 extra overall per week. $64 extra overall per month, $768 extra overall per year. Allowing for slow nights and the fact she might not make every evening, let's round that down to $750. That's a sizeable sum for a student, on top of her grant and monies earned from weekend jobs, selling art and 'gifts from home' which all contribute to her current income as listed on your character sheet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]50 cents then.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> With all due respect, that's an inapropriate question/comment, Dire Lemming. Lucean is free to roleplay his character according to the PC's  background and personality as submitted during the recruitment stage of the game and I have every confidence that he's doing so (and would not have allowed him access to the game if I thought he intended to play a deliberately disruptive influence). You have no more right to question that portrayal than any player (or Keeper) has the right to question your portrayal of Adam West. On the other hand, if Adam has a problem with Philip, that's an IC matter and I encourage you to roleplay it accordingly and to do so within the boundaries of the character *you* have chosen to portray.




Wow... The two of us seem to take every other thing the other says the wrong way.  I asked that question because Adam would know the answer to it while I as a player do not.  Not to try to criticize Lucean.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 2, 2008)

All OOC continued in the OOC thread
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4264264#post4264264

Just in case all this OOC has caused confusion, Kook- it's your turn


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 3, 2008)

*Sorry for the delay, ENWorld would not let me post...*

Sam tried to hide her pleasure -- A member of the press.  As far as Sam was concerned the only bad publicity was no publicity.  In any case, she was neglecting her duties as hostess.

"Cyndy," she called out to her wheeled waitress, "a drink on the house for these two, the _best_ stuff, if they want."  Which was secretly code for the best _visible_ on the shelves.  

[sblock=post-related OOC.  Also, post RE-EDITED to correct various errors of names and spelling.]
Again, I am enjoying the interplay between Cara and the others.  Should Sam's sudden request cause Cyndy to spin out into a 'crash-landing', Sam will sheepishly give the girl the night off.

Something I almost added last post but may be too light for the game:  Sam's blush began to fade finally.  It reminded her of the neon sign she had initially bought for the store.  But within a couple of months, the sign went from "THE WITCHING HOUR RESTAURANT" to "THE WIT**IN***OUR ******RANT", and only sorely disappointed Dorothy Parker types showed up.  Sam shuddered at the memory.

Maybe more OOC later.

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 3, 2008)

Arabella forces herself to smile. She didn't like Cara calling their meetings morbid little meet-ups. "We don't do anything here except talk about our hobby. And I do tarot card readings for 50 cents which isn't illegal."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 3, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Kookalouris]







> Something I almost added last post but may be too light for the game: Sam's blush began to fade finally. It reminded her of the neon sign she had initially bought for the store. But within a couple of months, the sign went from "THE WITCHING HOUR RESTAURANT" to "THE WIT**IN***OUR ******RANT", and only sorely disappointed Dorothy Parker types showed up. Sam shuddered at the memory.



Hehe. Yes, very good, but no I don't think it adds to the game. I think we'll stick with the sign described in the opening post. Thanks for sharing Kook.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lucean (Jun 5, 2008)

Phillip stared at the woman for a moment, then shot a disapproving glance at Sam.

"She comes here under false pretenses to learn who we are and you want to offer her your best drinks? You know of many people who want homes with occult symbols in them?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 5, 2008)

Cyndy frowns when she sees the newcomers, but obeys Sam's request and tootles off to fix the drinks.

The huge Chinaman pulls up a seat next to Sam and smiles a wide toothy smile at the offer of a drink on the house. "Most thanks, pretty lady," he grins.

Cara groans, "you're supposed to be my muscle, quit bein' nice."

"So sorry."



			
				Philip said:
			
		

> "She comes here under false pretenses to learn who we are and you want to offer her your best drinks? You know of many people who want homes with occult symbols in them?"




"Gee sweety, real winning personality you got going on there." Cara lights another cigarette, talks like a racing train, allowing nobody else a lookin until she's done: "You stop to think that maybe toots here knows there ain't no such thing as bad press huh? She's runnin' a bar. Hell, I'd pretty much assumed this whole thing was a publicity stunt anyways. More to the point, I'd hate to have to walk away from this quaint little bar of yours lacking the facts. Why- I reckon the only thing I could so then is make somethin' up and that would be... well heck, it would just be unprofessional. So whaddya say there Mr Grumpy Bear, why not just let me know what it is you're all up to in here and I'll just pass it on to Joe Shmo and let him make up his own mind. 'Less of course, you'd sooner I made his mind up for him?"

She flicks a centimetre of ash in the direction of an ashtray shaped like a cupped bird claw and misses.

OOC
Just in case there's confusion, it's Kook's turn next. I think he's away for a day, so there may be a delay.


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 6, 2008)

*Internet barely back, faster post than I would like...*



> "You know of many people who want homes with occult symbols in them?"




Phillip's question hung in the air.  Sam was still 'airborne' over her compliment.  It had been a long time since anyone had seen past the scars.  Truth or flattery, it was still welcome.

"Phillip, However many people have occult symbols in their houses, I need every single _one_ of them to make the _my_ 'Ripley's believe it or not' work.  My 'best' stuff has _dust_ on the bottles."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 6, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Initiative Reminder]
*Turn sequence* _(as much to remind me as anyone else. I'm going to post one of these reminders on each new page of the thread from now on)_

start sequence...
Greenstar as Arabella (your turn now, greenstar)
Dlsharrock as Adam West
Lucean as Philip
Dlsharrock as Keeper
Kookalouris as Sam
...back to start[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 6, 2008)

Arabella ignores the talk about if Sam should give drinks to Cara and says "Who wants to know about what we are doing? And you said something about rumours about us. What rumours? And like I said we come here to talk about the unexplained. Anyone can join."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 6, 2008)

Adam sits back and listens. He's disgruntled, having guessed that Cara was flattering him just to pull the wool over his eyes.


----------



## Lucean (Jun 6, 2008)

Phillip returned his gaze to Cara, his tongue clicking. He did understand Sam's point, but it did not change how much he disliked the question.

"Arabella raises good points. Exactly what kind of rumors have you been hearing of us?" Phillip rested his hands on his knees. "Besides, are you truly telling us that somebody came in to this bar and heard us talking about some occultic garbage that alarmed to the point that they became worried and started calling you people after us. Have you looked around?" Phillip nodded his head at the surrounding bar.

"No offense to Sam here, but there's a reason her best bottles have dust on them. The people you described would have a heart attack from the interior decoration alone before they even stumbled over one of our discussions. What did this phonecall even say exactly?


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 7, 2008)

Cara blinks patiently as the Doctor revoices Arabella's questions in his own inimicable way. "I never divulge a source, Mr Bear. But I guess the fellow in question may have been passing and fancied himself a beer. There's no sign outside says you gotta be foaming at the mouth to come inside, huh? I gotta tell you though, the decor ain't to my tastes either, but if I was dryer than the Nevada.. who knows. Ah, now here's somethin' you don't see every day: a mobile barmaid. That your idea Sam? Good sense of fun you got. I'm startin' to guess why all this gear's been laid out and I'm guessing it has little to do with spooks and more to do with novelty. Smart thinkin'."

Cyndy rolls up to the table and chews her gum at the newcomers, grins flirtatiously at the big Chinaman "whaddlyahav cute-stuff?"

Once the drinks are ordered Cara returns her steady gaze to Arabella. She chain smokes and drinks as she talks. "I'm a journalist honey, I pick up gossip in my sleep. Rumours tend to roll my way. But you guys ain't exactly keepin' it under your hat. I found the bar from the address on the small ad you been running."

She smiles at Philip again, "don't think I got your name yet Mr Bear. Y'kinda remind me of Roosevelt. Same brooding good looks. I bet you're an intellectual though, right? Brains behind the outfit?"


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sam's thoughts...*

"Actually, Cyndy on wheels was her idea but I wouldn't never say no to her.  She's a smart enough pilot to only fly an inch off of the ground."

"But you have aced it, Cara, ghosts don't pay the bills.  Ordinary joes who believe in ghosts might.  So, for myself, any publicity, even notoriety can only help this bar."

"So, I vote _yes_ for you being a part of the group, at least for tonight, or until there is a reason to feel otherwise.  If the group feels differently, I will respect their privacy."

"In any case, the Witching Hour might make a good fluff or mood piece for your paper.  Frankly, sales in this creepy place have never been enough."

Sam's next words surprised her.  "But I don't think I would change it.  Somehow, all of this strangeness seems _right_ for this town."

[SBLOCK=OOC for David, although others may freely read.]
David, feel free to work these comments into conversation as you will.  Paraphrase them or just refer to them as you need to.  It's difficult to structure a real-time conversation by posting. 

Ultimately, Sam wants to talk with Cara.  But she won't go against the group's wishes and talk about the group in that case.  Should the group say no to Cara, Sam will still try and work out a mutually profitable article on the Witching Hour Bar.

Internet _seems_ to be back, maybe some more OOC today from me.

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 7, 2008)

Arabella has a hard time believing someone who could be scared of their discussions would walk into the bar no matter how much they wanted a drink but leaves more questions about that for Phillip. "Are there any more questions?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 8, 2008)

EDIT: initiative confusion  I played Cara instead of Adam.

OOC
Go on with the sequence. Adam stays out of the conversation for now.


----------



## Lucean (Jun 8, 2008)

"True, there might not be a sign outside, but the interior is a different thing. For one to be outraged by us a having an occult discussion here is the same as going to the public library and being astonished at hearing people speak of literature. This man who is your source seems to raise more questions than our talks, yet here you are, sitting obediently. I guess it's a good thing I never really cared for your newspaper, it's journalistic values seem to rather lacking." Phillip looked at Sam, then at Cara, then back to Sam, listening to her comments.

"Then why need us, Sam. I'm certain that this interprid reporter will be glad to do a story about this bar and it would give it more of a showing, to support your lifelyhood. I however would see it rather selfish to ask the two of us to become figures in a story after expressing doubts of it just to allow you to sell a couple of drinks more. People don't exactly flock to architecths who are associated with the arcane and heathen practices, now do they?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 8, 2008)

Sam said:
			
		

> "So, I vote yes for you being a part of the group, at least for tonight, or until there is a reason to feel otherwise. If the group feels differently, I will respect their privacy."



"A part of the...?" Cara glances at the Chinaman, who shrugs in puzzlement. She bursts out laughing and wags her cigarette at Sam, "oh, that's funny. You've got a real way with brightening up a room there toots. But if you'll let me tag along tonight, that'd be just dandy. Go ahead. Act natural. Pretend I'm not here."



			
				Philip said:
			
		

> This man who is your source seems to raise more questions than our talks, yet here you are, sitting obediently. I guess it's a good thing I never really cared for your newspaper, it's journalistic values seem to rather lacking."



Cara chuckles, shakes her head and takes a notepad and pencil from her pocket, scribbling something down. "Why Mr Grumpy Bear, I do believe you're trying to draw me into an argument. But I couldn't possibly start defending the paper. Not my job, y'see. That's for lawyers and editors."



			
				Arabella said:
			
		

> "Are there any more questions?"



"No, no, honey" Cara smiles, licking the nib of her pencil, "you kids go on as if I'm not here." She looks up at the Chinaman, "why don't you go get some fresh air, Chen. You're crowdin' these good folks."

"But I not finish my drink, and it cold outside" he replies, grinning at Sam.

"Warm up the car. Get yourself a bottle to go" Cara admonishes, slapping the Chinaman lightly with her notepad. He leaves, grumbling as he heads off into the gloom of the bar.

As Philip begins debating with Sam, Cara starts taking notes.


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 9, 2008)

Sam inhaled to angrily retort Phillip but she realized the man was right, at least to a point.  More measured, she said as calmly as she could.

"You're right, Phillip, I was primarily thinking of my bar.  I have not only myself but several hungry  and hard-working crew to feed.  So trying to increase sales is a little more serious than 'just a few drinks.'" 

"But I wasn't _just_ thinking of the bar.  I honestly think publicity will help the group.  More publicity should mean more members, more information, more sources."

"But I can't speak for the entire group, none of us can.  Eventually it will come down to a vote on whether Cara and Chen should stay.  I vote *yes* but will certainly respect a 'no.'  And if the vote is *no*, then I will consider any further discussion of the group 'off limits' when I talk to Cara."

"In fact, I am ready to vote now, if the rest of you are.  Or is there more to say?"

"In the meantime, I will show Mr. Chen out."  Sam gets up to help the man, secretly hoping to have some kind of revealing conversation.

[SBLOCK=OOC related to this post]
How are decisions made in the Witching Hour group?  Roberts' Rules of Order, simple vote, something else entirely?  I give permission to David to amend my post as needed.  Sam's intent is to put what 'legitimate' power she has to allowing Cara to stay.  Sam won't cheat or go beyond what the group's charter allows.  And she will respect the group's privacy should that be the group's decision.

Sam will be willing to walk Mr. Chen all of the way to his car but hopes she can talk him into staying in a different part of the bar so Sam can learn more about this encounter from a different character.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 9, 2008)

OOC: Greenstar's turn next
[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Decision making: well, you could either use the vote as you just did, or you could keep it strictly IC and reach decisions as you would in real life. If you'd start a vote in real life, maybe Sam would too  It seems to fit this situation quite nicely actually as Sam's purvaying over a potentially delicate conversation and it's her bar. A vote might not be appropriate in all situations, you might sometimes just want to let decision making fall to a general consensus. Then again, a vote might give you a faster result than the toing and froing of discussion and I'm sure everyones' eager to get onto one of those juicy rumours 

I don't think the vote will go Cara's way  Especially as Sam is planning to leave Philip and Arabella alone with the reporter!

Btw: we have a new recruit who should be visiting the Witching Hour shortly 
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Kookalouris]One thing: Sam can't really preside over a vote concerning Cara *and* follow Chen straight away. I'd suggest the Chimaman has gone to buy himself a beer to go, so he'll probably be at the bar for a few minutes at least. Depending on how the other players' posts go and whether the vote evolves into discussion. Sam can always excuse herself. When she does wander off we'll play the IC aspects in private SBLOCKs, keeping in turn sequence.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 9, 2008)

Arabella knows how someone can be misquoted in the newspaper but since Sam wants more publicity for the bar and the group decides to go along with it. "We were talking about rumours of ghost cars and missing people before you came. Since you're here I guess we should ask you, have you heard anything about it?


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 9, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Initiative reminder]
Here's the current initiative sequence:

Greenstar as Arabella 
Lucean as Philip
Dlsharrock as Keeper
Kookalouris as Sam[/SBLOCK]

Adam finishes his drink and announces that he's leaving. He seems tired and professes to having an early start the next day. 

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]I'm probably going to write Adam out like this. I've lost interest in NPCing him and don't really know what to do with him otherwise. Kook, if you want to use him as a bit-part player in Sam's ongoing story then please feel free. For now I'm removing Adam from the game.

Lucean, it's your turn next.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 9, 2008)

There's the sound of a door opening and another person steps into the Witching Hour. It is a newcomer, a middleaged woman, perhaps around the age of 40, dressed in a black dress revealing only her hands and her head. She carries a dark grey umbrella. The woman takes a quick glance around, studying all of those in the room for a few seconds, her face remaining emotionless. Finally she moves into the Witching Hour and seeks out a seat for herself.

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Hello everyone, I'm the new player of the game. I'll be playing the character that you've gotten an impression from above.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lucean (Jun 9, 2008)

Phillip glanced at Arabella with disbelief in his eyes, then leaned forward, his head pressed down and the cane in his eyes.

"I see my concerns have fallen to deaf ears. So, if you two ladies do not mind-" Phillip pushed himself to a standing position, pressing his leg to the ground so that it would straighten. "I shall leave you two to speak with all your hearts content as I go out to catch some air. Maybe you can even give her a reading, Arabelle, if you remembered to bathe your cards in the blood of virgins earlier today?" 

Taking his coat from the arm of the chair Phillip started to limp towards the door, not even glancing back.


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 10, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Hi, Blalaska!  Game question for all.]
First off...

Hello, Blalaska!  Welcome to the game.

David, Scoobies,

Where does Blalaska fit in the new initiative scheme?  I don't want to steal her thunder.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 10, 2008)

Arabella quickly goes after Phillip looking confused and sad. "Wait! I didn't mean to insult you!


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 10, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC New Initiative Order]
Here's the new turn sequence order. Basically, as the cards fell:

Dlsharrock - Keeper
greenstar - Arabella
Bialaska - New gal
Lucean - Dr Phil
Kookalouris - Sam[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 10, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC greenstar]
Bit quick off the mark there greenstar 
I find the best way to keep track of the sequence is to remember the name of the person who goes before me. Should be easy in your case as it's the keeper every time.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC everyone]Kook, was that your turn or do you have IC to add now that the turn initiative is clearer?

Just so we know where we are, it's either Kook's turn (if he has IC to add) or my turn next. 

Just also to remind all players, if you post just OOC when it's your place in the turn sequence, it can be confusing unless you make it clear you're just asking an OOC question and haven't had your in-game turn yet. The initiative is pretty confusing right now as it is, what with Dire leaving and Bialaska joining, and should become more intuitive when we've been playing longer with no blips. I recommend checking the initiative reminder, which I'm placing on every new page in the thread, before you post your turn just to make sure it's your go.

All in all it's best to post OOC questions or comments outside your place in the turn sequence so you don't wind up missing a go.

And just to put my money where my mouth is, this is purely OOC and not my IC turn. I'll have that next depending on Kook's response.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry. I was tired and because kookalouris posted I figured it was my turn.[/sblock]


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 11, 2008)

*Internet troubles...*

[SBLOCK=Possibly out-of-sequence OOC post to everyone]

My apologies for getting things out of sequence.  For my own education, are OOC questions and asides also sequenced, even if SBLOCK'ed?

In any case, I have finally pegged my intermittent internet access to a dying wireless router.  Unfortunately, what confirmed my theory was the router becoming completely non-functional.

I am currently borrowing a friend's computer to make this post and I cannot tarry.  Come payday (Friday or thereabouts), I will buy a new wireless router and/or an ethernet cable as needed.

Until then, I give David permission to play my character should I be late or just assume Sam just listens quietly.  I apologize that I will be lost in the Dreamlands right after I have bollixed up sequence.

Feedback is always welcome, it just may take a little bit of time to respond.  

Gerry

[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 11, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC question - not IC post]Is it my turn now (since Greenie posted) or is it Kookas turn, since he got skipped?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I think it's the Keepers turn[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 11, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Hehe. Could this be any more confusing? 

Bialaska, welcome to the game  The turn sequence system does work, I promise. I know it looks mad now, but once we get into the flow it does level out and make more sense.

To answer Kookalouris and generally remind all players:

You can post OOC comments anytime, not only when it's your turn. An OOC comment post does not represent the player's turn and should be ignored in terms of the turn sequence.

You should only ever post IC when it's your turn. If someone's post contains IC stuff, assume that was their turn in the sequence.

You can post OOC _and _ IC on your turn. If someone's post contains IC and OOC stuff, assume that was their turn in the sequence.

I advise against just posting OOC on your turn and not IC at the same time because it confuses the hell out of the turn sequence.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Kookalouris]No problem, Kook. I'll NPC Sam for now. Come back whenever you can (but let me know if you can't). I don't know if it's viable for you, but your local library probably offers free computer/internet services. It's proven a life saver to me in the past when I've had breakdown issues.[/SBLOCK]
OOC: Yes, my turn, then greenstar.

BIC
"No, no Sam," Cara grabs Sam's hand as she's about to stand, "Chen's a big boy. I'm sure he can find the door, assuming he gets past the bar. More likely I'll be picking him up on the way out."

Sam sits back down.

To Arabella's question Cara replies, "I'm a reporter honey, a magnet for gossip, of course I've heard. And let me tell you..."



			
				Philip said:
			
		

> "I see my concerns have fallen to deaf ears. So, if you two ladies do not mind-" Phillip pushed himself to a standing position, pressing his leg to the ground so that it would straighten. "I shall leave you two to speak with all your hearts content as I go out to catch some air. Maybe you can even give her a reading, Arabelle, if you remembered to bathe your cards in the blood of virgins earlier today?"
> 
> Taking his coat from the arm of the chair Phillip started to limp towards the door, not even glancing back.



Cara watches him go, eyes primarily on his awkward leg, "hm. Looks like two votes to one."



			
				Arabella said:
			
		

> Arabella quickly goes after Phillip looking confused and sad. "Wait! I didn't mean to insult you!



"Never run after a man, honey," Cara advises, but Arabella has already rushed off. The reporter turns back to Sam and smiles. "So, tell me about this place, Sam."...

Meanwhile on another side of the bar, Cyndy, the rollerskating barmaid, slides over to a newcomer who has just sat down. She pauses, allowing a large, burly looking Chimaman dressed in a tight fitting checked shirt and a green dickie bow to trundle by. He wears a skull cap and spectacles. Around his neck hangs a camera. Though his expression is somewhat meek, he looks capable of snapping trees with his bare hands. He grins at the barmaid, "er, can I have a beer please?"

"Be with you in a mo, sweetcheeks," she says, and rolls around him and heads for the new arrival.

"Hi sweetheart, still cold out?" She chews her gum, pencil poised on her notepad, "y'hungry? Fish stew's still on the menu."


----------



## greenstar (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I guess it's Bialaska's turn now?[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 11, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Greenstar]It's your turn. See the top of post 88 or the turn initiative order which I posted somewhere on this page. Your turn always comes straight after mine [/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 11, 2008)

If Arabella caught up with Phillip:

Arabella takes a deep breath and sighs when she catches Phillip which wasn't hard because of his bad leg. "I'm sorry. I don't like this any more than you do. I just thought I'd do a favor for Sam. Don't be mad."


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 12, 2008)

The newcomer looks over the barmaid, her eyes narrowing a bit upon noticing the rollerskaters. Finally she nods.

"Oh yes, it's truly a dreadful weather. One cannot help look forward to the summer."

She then pauses for a second or two.

"This is my first time in this place. I do believe I heard this Witching Hour should be a place for the educated to spend their time thinking about the mysteries of life, is that not correct?"


----------



## Lucean (Jun 12, 2008)

Phillip stared at Arabella standing before him, then sighed deeply rolling his eyes towards the roof.

"You did what you thought was the right thing." His tone was much softer now. "There is nothing to apologize. I think you were beginning to mine her for some information, just remember to give this place some good advertisement while your at it. Sam wasn't lying, she needs the extra customers." Smiling gently Phillip nodded to Arabella as he made his way out, pulling his coat on.

Outside he stopped, limping aside from the door and leaned on the wall, staring at the sky.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 12, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Initiative Reminder]
Dlsharrock - Keeper
greenstar - Arabella
Bialaska - New gal
Lucean - Dr Phil
Kookalouris - Sam 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 12, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]As Kook told us that he will be away for the forseeable future and we should continue without him for now players should carry on playing. Each time I have my turn I'll decide whether we can carry on without leaving Kook too far behind. As Sam is in conversation with Cara we should assume the two are having some kind of informal interview.

Consider this my turn in the sequence, so it's greenstar up next.[/SBLOCK]
*Inside the bar*


> "Oh yes, it's truly a dreadful weather. One cannot help look forward to the summer."



"Right, it's a cold night. You aughta wrap up more too honey. You gonna catch your death on a night like this walkin' around like that." The barmaid chuckles, "not that I can talk right? But then I do have a coat. You come see me before you leave, I think there's a spare scarf hanging out someplace behind the bar- lost property, but Sam - that's the boss - she won't mind."



> "This is my first time in this place. I do believe I heard this Witching Hour should be a place for the educated to spend their time thinking about the mysteries of life, is that not correct?"



"Oh, well, I dunno about educated," the barmaid cackles, showing tomb stone teeth and chewing gum, "but you do look real educated, so I can believe it sister. I reckon you wanna talk to the... well, they call 'emselves the fellowship. Hang on, let me see" she gazes around and spots Arabella heading for the door (Philip having just left), "oh look, there's one of 'em." The barmaid yells over to Arabella, "hey, toots, someone here wants to talk to you, 'bout the mysteries of life!" She grins back at the newcomer, "mind you, I could tell you a few things about the mysteries of life and I ain't no spook hunter. Whoooweee. So, you wanna drink in the meantime honey?"

*Outside the bar*
Philip instantly regrets leaving the bar, despite finding respite from the reporter inside. It is bitterly cold outside and the temperature seems to have dropped even since he first arrived with his wife. A few people bustle quickly past him, hurrying to their destinations and eager to get out of the cold. None regard him with anything other than a passing interest.

The fog also seems thicker than before, shrouding everything beyond ten or twenty yards and luminescent with the beams of car headlamps as automobiles flash through the crossroads and radiant with the spectral glow of street lights overhead. 

In the distance the clock on the Miskatonic University tower chimes the hour, a dull, baleful sound, deadened by the thickness of the fog.


----------



## greenstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Arabella looks up at Cyndy and the new woman. "I hope she isn't another reporter." She sits down at the table. "I'm Arabella. The Fellowship of the Witching Hour welcomes anyone to join if they want to talk about the unexplained. There's four of us but the men left already."


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 13, 2008)

The newcoming woman gives the barmaid a nod.

"Thank you, young lady. I believe if you had a glass of something non-intoxicating that would be preferable."

With that said, she looks at Arabella, before giving her a faint smile.

"A good evening to you, miss. The young lady in the bar informed me that you were the one to see regarding this... fellowship."


----------



## Lucean (Jun 13, 2008)

Phillip closed his eyes for a moment, listening to the tower and feeling the cold on his skin. It had been a long time since he was last at a climate like this, he had almost forgotten what it felt like, how it chilled one to the bone. Still, as foolish as it may have looked, he could not help but to smile at the memories it brought him. Opening his eyes once more, he looked at the University tower.

Although the cold did it's best to drive Phillip back inside, he calmly fetched a pair of gloves from his pocket, drawing them to his hands, and pushed the collar of his coat up. He had survived far worse and this place still felt more calling than the reporter inside. Drumming the handle of the cane Phillip followed the traffic on the street, the few that passed.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Everyone]We'll carry on again, assuming Cara and Sam are still in discussion.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Lucean]What are Philip's intentions? At a point like this I normally ask the player to give instructions on what their PC wants to do with a wider view rather than roleplay every footstep. Most of the shops are still open. Here's the map and the university is probably still accessible.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=225977&page=5&pp=15
Or he could return home... or is he planning on taking a stroll then returning when the reporter leaves?
[/SBLOCK]
Cyndy soon comes trundling back with a tonic water into which she's popped a small pink umbrella. She plonks a scarf on the table too, eyeing the newcomer with a sideways look, "here y'go toots. Lost property. Y'can keep that." She rolls away again.


----------



## greenstar (Jun 13, 2008)

"I guess since Sam's busy with the reporter. What do you want Ms. ...who are you?"


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 13, 2008)

The woman gives no reply to the barmaid's quick comment, but instead turns her entire attention to the one in front of her.

"Oh, my dear, did I forget to introduce myself? Oh, I guess I did, how dreadful. My name is Megan Archer-Davies. As for my reason for being here, then I am simply seeking others with the same interests as I have.

[SBLOCK=OOC to Dlsharrock]Megan's name has a bit of fame, to a select few. Some of the other characters (in this case Bella), may have heard of her[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Bialaska]Arabella makes an Idea roll to place the name[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=OOC greenstar]Arabella thinks she has heard that name somewhere before. Can you give me a d100 Idea roll please at www.invisiblecastle.com[/SBLOCK]


----------



## greenstar (Jun 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1626689/[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC greenstar]Arabella recognises the name as that of a well known writer, an author of young adult horror. Arabella has probably even read one of her books.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lucean (Jun 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Phillip's plans]
Phillip will spend a few more minutes just calming down outside, then he will make his way to the diner across the street to catch something to eat before returning to the bar and hoping the reporter is long gone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 14, 2008)

*I'm baaaack....*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
...the stars are right...
...the brain cylinders refilled...

Folks, I think I'm back.  

For now, an ethernet cable has allowed serviceable internet access for the foreseeable future.

I will try and time my re-entry so that David doesn't waste a post for Sam.

Should this cause any kind of a hiccup, just assume that Sam is listening quietly to Cara (which she would have been anyway).

It's good to be back. 

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Initiative Reminder]
Dlsharrock - Keeper
greenstar - Arabella
Bialaska - New gal
Lucean - Dr Phil
Kookalouris - Sam 
[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=OOC Kookalouris]Welcome back Kook! You're up next. Did you see my comment before about library internet connections? Anyway, consider Cara to be grilling Sam about how she came to own the Witching Hour, I'll trust you to roll in with some kind of ongoing conversation and I'll pick up on your lead.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=OOC Lucean]You can put more generalised roleplay stuff outside an SBLOCK as it's not strictly OOC. You're still telling us what Philip is doing, so it constitutes an in character turn. If you'd rather other players didn't read it, feel free to put it in an SBLOCK, but mark it IC so we know you're using your place in the turn sequence. I'm assuming that was your turn this time round.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]I'd like to experiment with a trial method for playing. Please take note from the initiative order who comes _after _you. For me it's greenstar. For greenstar it's Bialaska. For Bialaska it's Lucean. For Lucean it's Kookalouris, and for Kook it's me. From now on, when you've posted a turn, on a new line, always at the bottom of your post and always right aligned (highlight the name and click the right align widget), please put the name of the player (not the player character, so greenstar, rather than Arabella, or Lucean rather than Philip) whose go it is next in the turn sequence, giving the next player an unmissable prompt that you're done with your turn and they're up next. Kinda like handing over the baton in a relay race. I think this'll make things less confusing  

example:



> Cyndy soon comes trundling back with a tonic water into which she's popped a small pink umbrella. She plonks a scarf on the table too, eyeing the newcomer with a sideways look, "here y'go toots. Lost property. Y'can keep that." She rolls away again.
> 
> greenstar​




Obviously, not in quotes. This just makes it clearer to see the example. And if you put stuff in SBLOCKs, the name should always be outside the SBLOCK, like this:



> [SBLOCK=sblocked stuff]Cyndy soon comes trundling back with a tonic water into which she's popped a small pink umbrella. She plonks a scarf on the table too, eyeing the newcomer with a sideways look, "here y'go toots. Lost property. Y'can keep that." She rolls away again.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> greenstar​




When you're posting OOC comments only and not taking your turn, put the name of the player whose go it is next. So, using the above example, if I prompted greenstar to play her turn next but Kookalouris wanted to throw in an OOC comment out of turn sequence, he can do so but needs to remind greenstar it's still her turn next by adding her name at the bottom of his OOC turn. Make sense? So if there's a heap of OOC after the last in-sequence turn, we can all still clearly see whose go it is next.

And obviously, hold off taking your turn until you see your own name prompted.

Any confusion let me know. Sounds complicated, but in the long run it should make it a lot easier to see what's going on and where we are in the sequence. I'll start the ball rolling with this post.
[/SBLOCK]
Kookalouris​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 14, 2008)

*IC post*

"I honestly believe this group needs the cobwebs knocked off of it, Cara, but I can't talk about this group without the permission of the group.  Sooner or later, I think we will need to vote about this and my vote will be 'yes.'"

Sam continued.

"But, until then, let's talk about _you_."


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ooc*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sam will try not to talk about the group until a least a majority of the group wills it.  Of course, Sam is a plain-spoken farm girl and (I imagine) Cara is a skilled interviewer (and most of interrogation is actually conversation).

What Sam wants to do is try and learn more about Cara.  Most likely to make the best case for Cara to the group.

Yep, I did read your notes about using the local libraries, David.  Good idea.  Currently, though, I am in 'do-or-die' training for this job (if I don't pass, I'm fired) so my time is committed to work and home.  As it turns out, I was able to _follow_ the game through work computers but filtering software would not let me respond.  Maddening.

Besides, if there is one thing Lovecraft's stories have taught me, there is no place more dangerous than a library, especially the old tomes section. 

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 14, 2008)

OOC: Can everyone read the (OOC Everyone) SBLOCK in my last message. Thanks.

IC
"Not much to tell about me," Cara peers around, looking a little frustrated that all the group except Sam have disappeared. "Listen, this has been swell, and I'd love to run a promo on your lovely..." she rolls her eyes around the immediate vicinity, "bar. But I've got a home to go to and what I have here, well, it won't stop the presses honey. Maybe I'll stick something in the Sunday supplemental. I wouldn't expect a bull rush come Sunday night though."

She thanks Sam for her hospitality and understanding and makes her excuses, leaving the bar owner sitting alone with a final, casual "see y'around".

Moments later, from his seat by the window in the diner across the way, Doctor Philip LeGraid witnesses the odious reporter and her Chinese photographer exiting the Witching Hour and walking away into the fog, the huge Chinaman banging shoulders with a group of drunk soldiers as he makes his way down Garrison street. 

One of the soldiers turns and yells a torrent of racial slurs and threats, though as far as Philip can tell the Chinaman doesn't react (it's hard to see with all the fog). The soldiers bustle around in a group, lighting cigarettes, patting their arms across their chests for warmth and talking animatedly. One glances up at the Witching Hour sign and turns to the others. They discuss something between themselves then seem to reach an agreement and head inside.

Philip's food order arrives seconds later.

greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 14, 2008)

"You're Megan Archer-Davies? I have your first book, The Curse of the Aberford's. I think the plot was very good." Arabella turns her head as Cara walks out. "Darn. I was going to talk to her about the ghost cars, maybe she left a phone number." She turns back Megan. "You're in the right place. I think Sam will want to meet you. Wait a second." She gets up and goes over to the bar. "Sam, I think someone wants to join the group. The horror writer Megan Archer-Davies."

Bialaska


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 14, 2008)

"Why yes thank you very much, I..." Megan starts saying, before her companion suddenly leaves her to speak with this Sam-person. She then folds her hands and waits quietly for Arabella's return, possibly with Sam.

Lucean​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 15, 2008)

There was a small satisfactory smile on Phillip's face as he watched the reporter leave, but it faded away quickly when he saw the group of soldiers. He had seen a situation like this with people like that become a problem on both sides of the ocean. In truth he barely noticed the plate slide in front of him as he found himself staring at the entrance of the bar, struggling with a decision.

Standing up Phillip threw a bill next to the untouched plate, then grabbed the cane and started to walk as fast as he could to the bar.


kookalouris


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 16, 2008)

Sam sat glumly, nothing had seemed to go right this meeting, and some of it might have had to do with her.

Arabella's introduction snapped her out of her distant musing.

Sam stood up and offered her hand, "Miss (OOC:  or _Mrs. _, depending on a ring) Archer-Davis,   I've heard of you but unfortunately not have had the pleasure of reading one of your books.  Please, tonight's drinks are on the house, your books have probably brought us some business."

Sam's ears perked at the sound of harsh voices outside on the street but she could make out nothing.

Disharrock​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 16, 2008)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]
My apologies for forgetting the new posting guidelines a few posts ago.
 
Gerry
[/sblock]
Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 16, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]No problem Kookalouris 
Please right align name tags guys. Use {RIGHT} for the opening tag and {/RIGHT} for the closing tag. Obviously, replace {} with []. If you want to colour the name tag like greenstar did please feel free. It does make it show up better [/SBLOCK]

The soldiers hustle into the bar, talking loudly, laughing and bringing with them a flurry of chill November air. There are five men altogether, probably on furlows for the weekend and making a good start to their Friday night. They seem a bit confused by the decor for a moment, but soon seem to find the whole thing hilarious and as they make their way to the bar they point out the Witching Hour's various ornaments and oddiments to one another.

Cyndy greets them in her usual cordial manner and the soldiers instantly forget the Witching Hour's unusual appearance. One by one they lean against the bar, ordering drinks and flirting outrageously with the barmaid who seems nonplussed and equally willing to flirt back.

greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 16, 2008)

"Sorry for interrupting you. Sam started the group so I thought she should meet you before we talked about your book." She frowns at the soldiers. _Oh no. Drunk soldiers._

Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 16, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Kook]Megan wears a wedding ring[/SBLOCK]

As Sam and Arabella come to her, Megan gives a nod to the newcomer called Sam. She then listens to both the comments of Sam and Arabella.

"Oh, thank you, dear, you are very kind. I doubt my books have done much for this establishment, surely there are other far more influential factors too." she replies to Samantha.

With that said, she looks over at the soldiers who enter the bar. She studies them for a few seconds, before she shakes her head slightly and return her attention to her two companions. As Arabella introduces Sam, Megan gives both a smile.

"A pleasure to meet you, miss Sam, I have heard about this Fellowship of yours, that you gather to discuss mysteries, anomalies and unexplained phenomena, is that correct?"

Lucean​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 16, 2008)

Phillip paused for a moment after he entered the bar once more, his eyes first finding the soldiers, then the members of the club. There was a sense of relief and even slight foolishness as he noticed that the soldiers were not raising too much trouble. Guess he had just seen to many restless soldiers from the field and not enough these ones who were still green for the war.

Slowly limping to Sam and Arabella, trying not to grimace too much for rushing to the bar.

"I saw the reporter leave." He paused, then nodded askingly toward the third woman.


kookalouris​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam nodded to Phillip but her attention was on the bar.  Drunken sailors could be good news or bad news, maybe even both, depending on how 'lubricated' they were.  Still, it seemed Cyndy was walking on air with the attention (and literally with the roller skates).

If the situation got ugly, Sam would have to respond...

  Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 17, 2008)

The soldiers seem content to laugh, chat and enjoy themselves at the bar. They don't look like they're intent on causing any trouble.

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]I've noticed PCs addressing other PCs but not getting a response. This is actually pretty common IME so don't feel too bad about it. As may not surprise you iin the slightest I have a remedy which I've used in previous games  When your PC directs a question at another PC, use this tag:

<response name>

where name is the name of the PC (not the player) you're directing your question at. Response tags aren't necessary for comments or rhetorical questions. If your question is directed at anyone, use 

<response any?>

An example:



> "A pleasure to meet you, miss Sam, I have heard about this Fellowship of yours, that you gather to discuss mysteries, anomalies and unexplained phenomena, is that correct?"
> 
> <response Sam?>




In past games I've found this tag helps players determine what they need to deal with in their turn. With the sequence method of playing it's kinda important to respond to other PC questions if they're directed at you because if you don't it seems like your PC is deliberately ignoring their PC, whereas you may just have missed the question. It may also mean, in some cases, that the other player has nothing to do in the next round if your answer was going to determine how they acted.

As always, questions, confusions, let me know[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Initiative Reminder]greenstar
Bialaska
Lucean
Kookalouris
Dlsharrock
[/SBLOCK]

greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 17, 2008)

"Phillip, this is Megan Archer-Davies. Megan Archer-Davies this is Phillip. She wants to join the group I think."


Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 17, 2008)

Megan looks at Arabella.

"Sweetie, I did not say I wanted to join, I have simply just expressed my desire to know more. Whether or not I will join depend on the group. Truly I possess an interest in the matters, yet I do not yet know any members." Megan says, using the same overbearing tone one uses when they explain things to a child.


With that said, she gives Philip a nod. "It's a pleasure meeting you, Mr. Philip. I understand that you too are a member of this Fellowship?"

She casts a glance in the direction of Sam, still expecting some answer to her previous question.

[SBLOCK=OOC - Responses wanted]I'd like responses from greenstar, Lucean and Kook (on the question from last post, not this one)[/SBLOCK]

Lucean​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 17, 2008)

"I join the discussion from time to time." Phillip kept his eyes on the new woman, not as suspicious as with Cara, but not exactly comfortable either. After a moment he looked to his side at Sam.

"This has been a busy night for you, Sam. The second person to ask after out little group and the army boys to keep your bar running. You must be plenty pleased at the moment."

[SBLOCK] Phillip came in after the question was asked by Megan, so he wouldn't know to answer it. [/SBLOCK]


kookalouris​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 17, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]As each new person arrives at the table they will notice a rather scruffy looking scarf lying in the middle of the table[/SBLOCK]
kookalouris​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 18, 2008)

*An apolgetic Sam...*

Sam nodded to Megan and began to talk about the Witching Hour with real enthusiasm.

As Phillip tells Sam about Cara leaving, Sam smiles, trying to convey affection for Phillip despite their recent tiff.

Once Sam realized that the soldiers were merely exuberant, she relaxed and began to fully concentrate on the bar and the guests she was so surely neglecting.

"Phillip, I am pleased at the business but I feel I may have hurt some feelings over it and that worries me more."

"Megan, our group meets to discuss what is unknown and what is unknowable, I suppose what most people might call the occult.  That is essentially us in a nutshell.  Everything else is pretty much _how_ we go about discussing the unexplained."

Sam's eyes fell on the scarf itself.  Having not left the table recently, Sam had no idea how it had gotten there.  Given her memory 'troubles', she was simply willing to accept that she didn't remember the mysterious garment being placed nearby.  Sam decided to ignore the scarf unless it invoked a reaction from others.

[sblock=OOC for all]
My apologies to the group in general and Blalaska in particular for not having Sam answer Megan's question.  I will pay closer attention to the posts.

How would we like to handle IC topics that would involve knowledge sharing but not especially character development?  Should conversations be explicitly posted or can a general reference to a conversation be made?  For example, Sam has to describe what is _really_ in the fish stew to her customers.  Should the ingredients be stated in text or alluded to?  In a sense, this is the textual equivalent of sharp or soft focus, both flavor the game in different ways.

Let me know what y'all think. 

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]
 Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 18, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]







			
				Kookalouris said:
			
		

> How would we like to handle IC topics that would involve knowledge sharing but not especially character development? Should conversations be explicitly posted or can a general reference to a conversation be made? For example, Sam has to describe what is really in the fish stew to her customers. Should the ingredients be stated in text or alluded to? In a sense, this is the textual equivalent of sharp or soft focus, both flavor the game in different ways.



Feel free to switch between them as you see fit. I myself refer to this as zoomed in or zoomed out play. 

A good example is one of Lucean's previous posts in which he told me what Philip intended to do using a 'broad brushstroke' rather than detail Philip's actions in minutai. 

A broader description with less detail makes for a faster moving game but usually at the expense of character exploration. It's a good technique to use when players need to make a combined decision about something, where you want to discuss IC a certain matter without discussing it in tiniest detail, or where you want to let the Keeper know what your PC intends to do over the course of, say, a whole day, or a week. 

If the group don't venture out tonight, I intend to use this latter method to determine how individual investigators will spend the next week until the next WH meeting. This will obviously give everyone a chance to do research, visit people involved in pertinent rumours, shop for equipment, and, basically, do anything else they'd like to do outside the restrictions of zoomed in character play. 

So there are varying degrees of zooming in and out. Sometimes I'll instigate a change of pace, but players should also feel free to set the pace themselves if they feel conversation or close up details are causing the game to grow stale. 

Questions, confusions let me know [/SBLOCK]
The atmosphere in the bar remains pleasantly calm. Another pair of customers bustle in from outside, a young couple (probably students) shivering in the doorway as they survey the layout with obvious distaste. Seconds later they turn and leave. The soldiers, meanwhile, take seats at a table behind one of the large pillars where they continue their revelry.

greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 18, 2008)

Arabella shrugs and says to Megan "It was a safe guess to make. We talk about the occult and you said you were interested in it." She pays no attention to the ratty scarf on the table.

Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 18, 2008)

Megan gives a faint smile to the members of the Fellowship.

"Dears, I do have an interest in that which cannot be explained, the occult and generally just mysterious. Before I shall officially join though, I do ask to hear more about the subjects that you are discussing currently."

Lucean​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 18, 2008)

"Rumors." Phillip glanced at Sam, giving her a small grin to inmply that everything was alright between them. "Nothing more. Of cars having spirits and other such stories." Tilting his head slightly to the right, he looked back at Megan. The scarf attracted little attention from him, most likely belonged to the woman sitting at the table.


kookalouris​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 19, 2008)

Sam listened intently to the conversation, far more interested in what her companions had to say rather than saying words of her own.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
A short post, I know, but that is _honestly_ what Sam would do now.
[/sblock]
Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 19, 2008)

The atmosphere in the bar remains calm and pleasant as the fellowship, along with their new potential member, discuss the rumours they have heard.

greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 19, 2008)

"There have been reports of missing people and sightings of ghost cars."

Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 19, 2008)

"Ghost cars? Oh my. And missing people, how dreadful." Megan comments looking shocked. "I do not believe I had heard anything that could do anything in the discussions unfortunately. Though the missing people may somehow be related to other missing person's cases in other cities?"

Lucean​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 20, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I will most likely be away for a couple of days.  My dad is in the hospital.  Nothing major but I have to look after various things for a couple of days and my parents don't have reliable internet.

David, you can play Sam as you will.  Otherwise, she will be very interested in what the group says and decides.

Gerry
[/SBLOCK]
Disharrock​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, _I meant Lucean!!_​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 20, 2008)

Phillip raised his eyebrow slightly, looking at Megan questioningly.

"They might. They do take place between cities, after all." Somehow he found the woman's question curious in the situation, but after brief consideration decided not to say anything yet. "Although I do still remain highly suspicious of the whole matter. They might well be robbers of some sort who stumbled across a smart cover by exploiting people's superstitions."

[SBLOCK=OOC] Skipping Gerry due to his message. Hope his dad gets alright. [/SBLOCK]

Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Get well soon Kookalouris' dad!

IC as Sam
"Here's what I managed to get from the police band" Sam says to Megan (and the others), taking out her notepad. "I've set up a radio, behind the bar. It's not perfect, but I've been able to gather enough information to confirm what is and what probably isn't rumour. Here" she passes Megan the notepad. Under 'Ghost Cars' Sam has written:

_Possible police band confirmation: A recent spate of missing persons reported in Dunwich and Arkham seem linked to this rumour. Consistently, the vanishings have been pinpointed on the road between the two towns just west of Arkham. Despite scouring the area around this road the police have found no clues and refuse to take reports of strange creatures or phantom cars seriously. _ 

Elsewhere on the notepad, though in places sometimes hard to read, are details about other rumours and accompanying police confirmations.

(OOC: Bialaska, pretty much everything on the opening post of this thread in the rumours list, so Megan can comment on any of those if you like). http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4251846&postcount=2

greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 20, 2008)

'"I guess we could question the people who saw them to see if the sightings have anything in common, unless Megan wants to talk about those other rumours.

Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2008)

Megan reads over the notes and hears Lucean's words. Then she gives both a nod of confirmation.

"My, what a truly interesting investigation that you are performing. I so love mysteries and would definitely be interested in participating in these investigations, that is, if I'm allowed."

With that said, she casts a glance over Arabella, before she shakes her head, having nothing further to add.

Lucean​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 21, 2008)

Phillip examined the woman for a while, his tongue clicking twice over the time period. Finally he shrugged, his free hand rubbing his neck.

"Unless you're looking to write some sort of expose on us, I guess there is little reason for me to oppose you joining us." He chuckled softly. "Although I hope you are not looking for some strange, exciting adventures. We spent most our time only talking of such wonderous things here."


Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 22, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]covering Kook's turn again, though he did say only a couple days, so let's bring him back in when it's his turn next. Kook, I hope you don't mind my using Sam somewhat in this turn to prompt some action in the group. Things are getting a bit stale.[/SBLOCK]
"Oh come now, Philip,"  Sam gently chides the Doctor, "that's not strictly true. Remember the night we explored the graveyard and the time we investigated that derelict house north of the river. Those were quite exciting, even if we didn't uncover anything particularly mysterious."  She turns to Megan, "we've been thinking of expanding our discussions into something a bit more pro-active."

She seems to think for a few moments then adds, "in fact I was going to suggest that next week, instead of meeting here, we mobilise our discussion, move around a bit and maybe investigate some of these rumours first hand. I have a car, though there's only room for two. You have transport don't you Arabella?"

<response Arabella/any?>
greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 22, 2008)

"I have my motorbike with the sidecar, there's room for two but it's cramped." _Too bad we can't use my father's Rolls Royce. He wouldn't let me drive it anyway._

Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2008)

Megan lets out a laugh and then shakes her head at Philips words.

"Oh no, dear, I am seeking a discussion group, do I appear as if I am an adventurer of some sort? Perhaps if I was 10 years younger, but these days I prefer simply speaking and doing my adventures in books and newspapers."

After then hearing Sam speaking, Megan gives a shrug.

"I would be content simply talking, though I assume there is something a bit more exciting in doing your own investigations. I guess as long as it's not dangerous, I would not mind participating."

Lucean​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 22, 2008)

*I'm baaaack...again!*

[sblock=OOC]
Thank you all for your patience.  My dad's pacemaker is now installed and everything is fine. 

I will be able to pick up for Sam at my next scheduled post but I certainly don't mind David writing for Sam and using her to further the plot.  
[/sblock]
Lucean​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 23, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Welcome back Gerry [/SBLOCK]Lucean​


----------



## Lucean (Jun 23, 2008)

Phillip frowned slightly at the suggestion, looking away from the group hesitantly.

"I am not certain if I am willing to venture in to places with too much risk involved. Ghost cars or not, people are still disappearing in the area of question." Clicking his tongue a few times, he looked back at three women. "However, if it is within the city limits and not too dangerous, I guess I can join you too."

kookalouris​


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 24, 2008)

Sam positively beamed at Phillip.  Finally, a chance to get out of the bar for a bit.  To others, this was a refuge but to Sam, this was where she worked.  It would be great to escape.

"All right, then."  Sam ventured, trying to seal the deal.  "Next week we hunt ghost cars, unless there are any objections."

She looked around, hoping there wouldn't be.

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks for the well-wishes.   It's good to be back.
[/sblock]
Disharrock​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 24, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]As IC discussion doesn't seem to be the best way to go with this, I'm moving the game forward using the zoomed-in/zoomed-out method I mentioned before (someplace in a previous thread, answering Kook's question about sharp/soft focus play). [/SBLOCK]The rest of that evening is spent in polite discussion with the newly arrived Megan. During this time Doctor Philip LeGraid is able to ascertain to his complete satisfaction that Megan is not another reporter and nor does she seem intent on writing some kind of expose. She is evidently a writer of young adult horror fiction and it seems she is looking for inspiration for her work. The Witching Hour could hardly be a more fitting location for this.

Arabella and the Doctor seem to recover their friendship after Philip's previous exit from the bar, and spirits once again lift to their previous level, the disruption caused by the journalist soon forgotten.

The evening eventually draws to a close after much debate and discussion about the possible causes of the 'ghost cars' and the mysterious disappearances. Sam bids each member of the fellowship goodbye and, once the last stragglers of the evening have meandered drunkenly from her doors, she shuts up shop and retires to bed.

Outside, Philip is met by his wife and the pair head off into the night. Arabella rides her motorbike and sidecar home, while Megan walks briskly to her own address, exhilerated by the evening and the company of her newfound friends.

IC/OOC
The proceeding week unfolds. You're free to do whatever you like for the duration of this week, including any preparation you think your PCs would like to undertake ready for Friday's outing (shopping, research, etc), anything they would like to do on a domestic front (ie- regarding their own addresses, their own backgrounds, their own personal interests/hobbies etc) or anything else you care to think of or wish to do. Feel free to invent business meetings, visiting friends or anything else you think will embellish the week. Anything requiring roleplay I'll deal with on an item to item basis. Things like research or shopping won't require roleplay unless they involve interviews or something like that.

Your actions can be presented in one of two ways, on a 'this is what I'll do for the whole week' basis, or on a day by day basis, ie 'on Saturday fubar does this, on Sunday he does this' and so on.

When we've dealt with events for the week I'll return us to sharp focus play starting as Arabella and Sam strike out on their respective automobiles with their respective passengers (we'll probably play them picking up Megan and Philip in order to introduce both worthys' home locations into the game).

Oh- and we need to decide who is picking up who. I'd suggest Philip's gammy leg would make him an unsuitable passenger for the cramped side-car.

[SBLOCK=Bialaska]Sorry, I still haven't given you Megan's home address and home description. I have lots of free time in the next few days so I'll sort something out.[/SBLOCK]
greenstar​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 24, 2008)

The rest of the week Arabella goes to class. Her painting of the countryside at night gets into a art show at the university but nothing else happens there. On Monday and Wednesday she gives tarot readings at the Witching Hour. On Tuesday and Thursday she works on her paintings at home and fixes her motorbike. The Saturday and Sunday before that she goes shopping and reads.

Bialaska​


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2008)

The rest of the week Megan will primarily be doing a bit of writing, but she'll also be spending some time in the library searching for information about similar incidents, whether in the past or other parts of the world.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC greenstar]Is Arabella shopping for any specific items, or just general everyday shopping?[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Bialaska]Which incidents are you referring to? Can you be a bit more specific?[/SBLOCK]
Lucean​


----------



## greenstar (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Everyday shopping.[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC Bialaska]Which incidents are you referring to? Can you be a bit more specific?[/SBLOCK]
> Lucean​




[SBLOCK=OOC Dlsharrock]I was thinking about disappearances similar to the ones happening now. And if there's anything about 'ghost cars'[/SBLOCK]
Lucean​


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Lucean has dropped out of the game. I got an email to that effect today. I'm not really happy to carry on playing with just three players (and recruiting on Enworld is too long winded to start over looking for a replacement, so it's with regret that I announce the end of this game. I'm trying to set up a parallel game on pbphouse, which anyone who really wants to carry on playing with the same character may join if they like:
www.pbphouse.com (see the players wanted threads).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC Everyone]Lucean has dropped out of the game. I got an email to that effect today. I'm not really happy to carry on playing with just three players (and recruiting on Enworld is too long winded to start over looking for a replacement, so it's with regret that I announce the end of this game. I'm trying to set up a parallel game on pbphouse, which anyone who really wants to carry on playing with the same character may join if they like:
> www.pbphouse.com (see the players wanted threads).[/SBLOCK]




I'm sorry to hear that. Thank you for the game, even if it was short it was still quite enjoyable. I am not really up for moving to another board though unfortunately, I'm having trouble enough keeping up with the few boards I'm currently following.


----------



## kookalouris (Jun 26, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
David, everyone else,

I'm sorry to hear that the game is not working out here but am intrigued that it may continue on another forum.  Could you link to the _exact_ thread, David?  There is a game that is probably yours but I am not _absolutely_ sure.

I'd like to continue if it can be worked out. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 27, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Kook OOC]Yes, sure thing. Here's the recruiting/ooc thread
http://pbphouse.com/forum/index.php?topic=1704.15

Feel free to port Sam over, or come up with something new if you prefer.

It's a slightly looser game. I'm not setting it in the Witching Hour bar, but that's not to say Sam can't still be owner of the bar and still be exactly the same character. The group don't meet there, they got together under different circumstances and the game kicks off with one of the rumours. I felt that maybe the WH starting point was a little sedentary and fancied trying the game with less structure. Sam, of course, should feel free to invite the new group back to the Witching Hour for drinks and discussion when they're out investigating.[/SBLOCK]


----------

